# Taking inventory



## jaylilee (Nov 23, 2013)

So in order to be more aware of what it is exactly I have in my stash, I made it a point to go through and count how many items I have. Eyeshadow palettes I counted the individual eyeshadows inside as 1 item, because otherwise it's easier to deceive myself into thinking I have less (for example, my naked 1 palette is just one palette, but it has 12 shadows in it.. I only have 2 eyes, so I can't use up a whole palette up and count it as one item!)

That and a tarte palette are all the "set" type items i have, so everything else is individuals and...omg you guys. i'm well over 300 items, closer to 400 actually... and 90 bottles of nail polish. it certainly helped in figuring out what i have, and what i can use or need to find new homes for.

what about you, guys? have you taken inventory? if so, how much do you have to use up?


----------



## bnicole (Nov 24, 2013)

Yesyesyes! I wasn't specifically trying to "take inventory," I just wanted to reorganize my closet... Boy, what a shock that was. I'm pretty okay with my eyeshadow levels, lippies are getting close to being too much but why, WHY do I have 20 foundations/bb creams/ mineral powders? My face isn't that big! Almost 200 bottles of nail polish, about 150 full-sized perfumes (didn't count the samples, that would've been too painful)... and soap. I buy it all the time because I see a new scent and I just have to try it... and they're small and fairly inexpensive, so my "collection" added up very quickly. I couldn't count, but I'd guess I've got maybe 300 bars? And at least 30 shower gels, over a dozen body scrubs... But this month I've started keeping track of the stuff I'm using up and I seem to be going through about 1 bar of soap every 2 weeks, so there is hope that the pile will be depleted someday.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bnicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesyesyes! I wasn't specifically trying to "take inventory," I just wanted to reorganize my closet... Boy, what a shock that was. I'm pretty okay with my eyeshadow levels, lippies are getting close to being too much but why, WHY do I have 20 foundations/bb creams/ mineral powders? My face isn't that big! Almost 200 bottles of nail polish, about 150 full-sized perfumes (didn't count the samples, that would've been too painful)... and soap. I buy it all the time because I see a new scent and I just have to try it... and they're small and fairly inexpensive, so my "collection" added up very quickly. I couldn't count, but I'd guess I've got maybe 300 bars? And at least 30 shower gels, over a dozen body scrubs... But this month I've started keeping track of the stuff I'm using up and I seem to be going through about 1 bar of soap every 2 weeks, so there is hope that the pile will be depleted someday.

You can do it! soap should go really fast if you're using it as much as you are, so perhaps you can achieve a huge dent soon. I don't have many lippies, thank goodness. I LOVE them on other people but always feel like I look weird wearing it. All my nail polishes are starting to "separate" and it's making me sad :C I am not sure how much longer they will last, but i don't have enough nails to use up the bottles that fast lol. I always also struggle with organization...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no matter how I organize it, I'm never happy with it.


----------



## page5 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did a cursory count. Makeup items: 188, Skincare: 26, Nail polish: 28; palettes: 5

Not too bad, but I've been low buying the majority of the year. I have 28 eyeliners!! This is one area I need to start wearing each one for a week and decide if I like it enough to keep it. The other glaring excess is lip products: 33!! About 40% of the above items are deluxe samples from subs. I also have two glossyboxes of items I haven't decided if I'm going to keep or add to my trade list. Probably another 2 dozen items. Ah well, nothing like facing reality. I have greatly reduced my body lotions, shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, etc  so success on that front.

The amusing part is that I am seriously considering a UD purchase for black Friday of the travel size liners and lipstick sets! The two areas I already have an excess of items! Decisions,decisions. What can I say, eyeliner and lipstick are my weakness


----------



## Jen283 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just took an inventory of my stash..

6 foundations (I mix shades)

3 powders

4 primers (face and eye)

6 concealers

4 bronzers

6 highlighters

18 blushes (!)

174 eye shadows (including an 80 color elf palette)

21 eye liners (liquid, gel, pencil, and jumbo)

4 mascaras

4 brow products

6 lip liners

14 lip glosses

14 lip sticks

I'm not really into nail polish.. I share about 15 with my sister. I also have 2 setting sprays and a couple lip balms. I only have a few perfumes, and a couple of essential hair products. Makeup is 90% of my beauty obsession  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most of my eye shadows are in palettes, so they add up quick. But it's still too much. I also need to stop buying blushes... lol. And 14 lipsticks and glosses is more than enough.


----------



## saycrackagain (Nov 25, 2013)

Including makeup, skincare, hair care, shower stuff, and nail polish (but not makeup brushes or hair dryers/curlers/straighteners--so no tools, just products) I'm at just over 200.


----------



## Misame (Nov 25, 2013)

A long-time lurker here! When I saw this thread, I just had to join.

I recently did an invertory check and I was amazed at what I've been able to accumulate! I really don't want to know what the store value of my collection would be. I have already been downsizing. Tossing old items and putting a box of goodies together for a sale. So I already went through my collection a few times. But I was still suprised at what I found in sheer numbers.

I don't own much lipproducts,

*2 lipsticks*

*3 lipglosses*

*8 lipbalms (tinted)*

*1 lipstain*

I only wear lipstains and lipbalms anyway, so I am trying to finish up the glosses and lipsticks.

*55 nailpolishes*

Okay that's really a lot to me, but granted I use pretty much every bottle. I Would love this to go down to arount 40 nailpolishes.

*23 single eyeshadows*

*6 duo's, trio's, quattro's*

*12 palettes*

*total:  276 eyeshadows*.

Why do I feel I need 276 eyeshadows? I really don't need that. There is an elf 100 palette in there so that really does add up. I am allowing myself to repurchase only my HG eyeshadows (if I actually finish them) and not any additional eyeshadows, for like...forever?

*9 blushes*

*2 bronzers*

*3 highlighters.*

I am kind of okay with this. None of my blushes look like one another and they all get love. I would like to bring it down to just 6 blushes or so. I think I only need 1 bronzer and maybe 2 highlighters (one powder warm toned, and one liquid cool toned).

*4 black pencil liners*

*6 brown and other colored pencil liners*

*5 liquid liners (black)*

*1 gel eyeliner*

I already cut down on the eyeliners and I am pretty proud of myself. I just need to get through some of the black liquid and pencil liners. I only need 1 of each really.

For everything else I am also near my end goal. I want to own only 2 bb creams, instead of 3 and I have both a brow powder and a brow pen, I and need to figure out which one of them I like best. I also own some glitters and false lashes. But those are for special occasions and I won't get rid of because I love them.

But those eyeshadows!

That's close to threehundred! And I don't even wear a complete eyeshadow look everyday. Mostly just a highlighter shade.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 25, 2013)

I know I should do this, but I am scared to, lol. If I counted eyeshadows inside palettes individually, I'm sure I'd already have at least 300. And I have a ton of singles too. Yikes.


----------



## page5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I should do this, but I am scared to, lol. If I counted eyeshadows inside palettes individually, I'm sure I'd already have at least 300. And I have a ton of singles too. Yikes.

I put off doing an inventory for months but I'm glad I finally did. I needed the reality check. Just count palettes and not individual shadows if it makes more sense for you to do it that way. 

The inventory is motivating me to get rid of the items I don't like/am not using.

I only did a visual count, no spreadsheet, etc.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*23 single eyeshadows*

*6 duo's, trio's, quattro's*

*12 palettes*

*total:  276 eyeshadows*.

But those eyeshadows!

That's close to threehundred! And I don't even wear a complete eyeshadow look everyday. Mostly just a highlighter shade.
Funny how they add up, huh?? On eyeshadow singles only (which i have depotted and popped into palettes), I'm pretty sure I've already spent somewhere in the $1500-2000 range..... that could pay for a vacation with my husband somewhere nice. Ugh.

So yeah, I'm never buying another eyeshadow until I finish the ones I have, and only repurchasing the ones I truly, truly love.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a cursory count. Makeup items: 188, Skincare: 26, Nail polish: 28; palettes: 5

Not too bad, but I've been low buying the majority of the year. I have 28 eyeliners!! This is one area I need to start wearing each one for a week and decide if I like it enough to keep it. The other glaring excess is lip products: 33!! About 40% of the above items are deluxe samples from subs. I also have two glossyboxes of items I haven't decided if I'm going to keep or add to my trade list. Probably another 2 dozen items. Ah well, nothing like facing reality. I have greatly reduced my body lotions, shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, etc  so success on that front.

The amusing part is that I am seriously considering a UD purchase for black Friday of the travel size liners and lipstick sets! The two areas I already have an excess of items! Decisions,decisions. What can I say, eyeliner and lipstick are my weakness 
Doing better than I am! I only have like 8 eyeliners, so I'm taking a deep sigh of relief on that one since I somehow ended up liking the very expenside UD 24/7 ones... once I use all of mine up I'll be looking at drugstore choices instead (I hear the rimmel scandaleyes are very similar to the UD ones).


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I should do this, but I am scared to, lol. If I counted eyeshadows inside palettes individually, I'm sure I'd already have at least 300. And I have a ton of singles too. Yikes.

Lol! I avoided counting my stuff too just because..holy shock. but I needed to do it. What I refuse to do is count how much $$ went into it all because I'd probably have a heart attack, but it definitely sets it all in perspective!


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking at everyone else's counts I don't think my stash is that bad! 6 Mascaras (people always give them to me :x) 12 Eyeliners 50 eyeshadows 14 lipsticks 7 lip stains 5 glosses 3 blushes/2 highlighters 10 BB creams Not too bad! I still don't need to buy more stuff but I do always buy new BB creams and use them all regularly - Korean formulas are all so different and give different effects to your skin!


----------



## missionista (Nov 25, 2013)

@bnicole, soaps/shower gels are my major weakness as well.  I thought I'd have used up all of mine (I've been on a soap no-buy for months and months now) by January, but I found a whole bunch more, and now I think I have enough to get through May before I have to buy any more.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 26, 2013)

Ooh this sounds like a great idea! I love reading what everyone else has!

Ok, I'm going to do a little experiment; I'm going to list what I *think* I have here, and when I get home tonight, I'm going to actually count everything and see how the two compare. I'm sure I think I have a lot less than I actually do, which is the point of this post, right? Hehe.

Ok, what I think I have (a small collection by most standards):

Foundation: 1

Powder: 1

Setting Powder: 2 (both DS)

Face Primer/Base: 2

BB Cream: 1

Concealer: 5

Blush: 4

Highlight: 2

Bronzer: 1

Eyeshadow: 25

Eyelid primer: 1

Eyebrow pencil: 4

Eyeliner: 3

Mascara: 3 (FS) + 5 (DS)

Lipstick: 5

Lipgloss: 2

Lipstain: 4

Chapstick: a bazillion!

Nail polish: 8

Brushes: 15

Perfume: 7 (FS) + 10 (samples)

Foil pack samples: 15

SPF: also a bazillion!

A few notes to myself:

1.) Get rid of the 1 cream foundation- it's old (from 2008) and I haven't worn it since my wedding, I'm just holding onto it because it's of sentimental value.

2.) Only use 2 chapsticks at a time- one by the bed, and one in your pocket, otherwise they'll all go bad too quickly.

3.) Start using your mascara samples (rotate so you use the oldest ones first).

4.) Start trying the sample packets- don't save them for anything special unless you know you'll love them and can use them on a plane

5.) Blush- seriously? I hardly even wear it, get rid of the stuff!

6.) Stop buying lipstick, I never use it. Getting the freebies from Clinique are good enough!

Ok, I'll check back in with the reality later!


----------



## Misame (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay I've been going again and again going through my makeup collection and I got rid of a few items

1 blush

1 highlighter

1 cream shadow

1 palette 8 pans

1 trio (wet n wild walking on eggshells)

1 glitter liner

2 colorful liners (metallic orange and metallic purple)

1 purple pencil liner

2 lipsticks

2 lipglosses

and now I am kind of on the fence on keeping my 15 warm shimmer palette, it's one of those ebay type palettes. Every single shade is gorgeous and pigmented, but the thing is that I already have similar shades in other palettes, and I am just not sure if this palette is going to add anything to my life. But so far I am doing good. I am am really feeling relieved of getting rid of some things. Like those lipsticks and lipglosses, I tried to make them work but I just don't like the feeling of them, they are great quality but I prefer tinted lipbalms. btw, I also finished two tinted lipbalms that were on their last legs.

@eastofthesun, Your numbers may be a lot for you, but they really aren't that bad and I think you can get down to your perfect 'collection' within a year, except maybe for the perfume.

Your username, is that a reference to the norwegian folktales? I had a book of that growing up, illustrated by kay nielsen. I loved that thing.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I've been going again and again going through my makeup collection and I got rid of a few items

1 blush

1 highlighter

1 cream shadow

1 palette 8 pans

1 trio (wet n wild walking on eggshells)

1 glitter liner

2 colorful liners (metallic orange and metallic purple)

1 purple pencil liner

2 lipsticks

2 lipglosses

and now I am kind of on the fence on keeping my 15 warm shimmer palette, it's one of those ebay type palettes. Every single shade is gorgeous and pigmented, but the thing is that I already have similar shades in other palettes, and I am just not sure if this palette is going to add anything to my life. But so far I am doing good. I am am really feeling relieved of getting rid of some things. Like those lipsticks and lipglosses, I tried to make them work but I just don't like the feeling of them, they are great quality but I prefer tinted lipbalms. btw, I also finished two tinted lipbalms that were on their last legs.

@eastofthesun, Your numbers may be a lot for you, but they really aren't that bad and I think you can get down to your perfect 'collection' within a year, except maybe for the perfume.

Your username, is that a reference to the norwegian folktales? I had a book of that growing up, illustrated by kay nielsen. I loved that thing.
Way to go! if you don't know what to do with that lovely palette, maybe find a relative or a friend's young daughter to gift it to? it's a gorgeous palette and im sure would make a great starter eyeshadow palette for somebody.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

@eastofthesun, Your numbers may be a lot for you, but they really aren't that bad and I think you can get down to your perfect 'collection' within a year, except maybe for the perfume.

Your username, is that a reference to the norwegian folktales? I had a book of that growing up, illustrated by kay nielsen. I loved that thing.
Oh my goodness, yes! It's definitely a reference to the exact one you're talking about- the one illustrated by Kay Nielsen. I love her artwork! It's so beautiful!  That's so neat that you caught that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> By the way, my favorites from the book are either this one:

http://www.artsycraftsy.com/nielsen/kn_inthewood.html

or this one:

http://www.artsycraftsy.com/nielsen/kn_eastbear.html

I might have to order a print! And... maybe make one of those my avatar! We should both use one as our avatars for solidatrity, hehehe!

Thanks also for your comments on my inventory, I think I can figure out the perfect amount of everything that works for me. And your numbers seem really great, actually. That seems like a really decent collection of things you can make many looks from without detracting from your life financially or cluttering up everything.

I didn't have time to check my inventory in reality last night, but maybe it's something I can do over the Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Misame (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, yes! It's definitely a reference to the exact one you're talking about- the one illustrated by Kay Nielsen. I love her artwork! It's so beautiful!  That's so neat that you caught that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> By the way, my favorites from the book are either this one:

http://www.artsycraftsy.com/nielsen/kn_inthewood.html

or this one:

http://www.artsycraftsy.com/nielsen/kn_eastbear.html

Haha, You sound like me! Those are my *exact* favourites as well! Great minds think alike I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got rid of 5 nailpolishes, I am now down to 49, but I am hoping to get down to about 40.

Since I got rid of a lot of makeup (I made a donation and sold the rest) about a month ago, I feel so much more happier with my stash. I am actually experimenting with eyelooks again, and I used pretty much every eyeshadow I own in the past few weeks, that really feels great. The past year I was 'working' on all kinds of items, I wouldn't allow myself to grab my favourite blush because I had 6 others that I had to finish first. I ditched that plan and just got rid of everything I felt I didn't really want to use, so now I only have stuff that I like. I am still looking to downsize, but it's going in the right direction.

I did purchase a few items though, an eyelash curler (because my old one is busted) and some backup bb creams of my staple bb cream. I know that I use and need these products, and I did save a â‚¬100,- in the past month, so I don't feel too bad about it

I also am no longer going to refer to my makeup as my 'collection'. A collection implies that I need to savour every product, instead of use. But makeup expires, like food. And nobody in their right mind collects food, so why would I collect makeup?

Anyway I really hope this makeup hoarding is a thing of the past.


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, I hadn't been in the "No buy support" forum in quite some time,  until the other day.  Lots of great new threads here!

I had a decent workable stash up until Christmas.  Wow, it's grown!  lol.  I got alot of makeup for Christmas.

This is my inventory:   

Eyeshadows: (counting palette shadows individually)  86

Lipsticks: 10

Lip glosses:  7

Blushes:  7

Bronzers:  2

Pressed Powders: 2

Foundation/ BB Cream: 3

Face Primer:  1

Mascaras: 3

Eyeliners:  7

Eyebrow:  3

Concealer: 2

Eyeshadow Primers: 6  - 4 are the blister packs from Naked 3 so they'll be done soon, 1 is a deluxe sample of UD &amp; 1 is an unopened full size Anti aging UDPP that I got for Christmas and won't open until the samples are done.

Total Makeup items: 139

I also got a gift card to Ulta &amp; Christmas money left.  I keep telling myself DO NOT GO CRAZY. YOU DON'T NEED ANYTHING.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 31, 2013)

I want to do this but I feel like I would need a day just to calculate all of it. I did an excel spreadsheet and it was over 4 pages and over 200 items. I am an eyeshadow hoarder so I don't want to even know...I even got rid of some stuff recently. This is making me cringe already and I haven't even counted yet.

Edit: So I added it up and why?


Eyeshadow: 241....who needs that much?!
Eyeliner: 22
Brow: 7
Mascara: 9
Powder: 4
Concealer: 2
Primer: 5
Foundation: 2 (I hate foundation, if I liked it this would probably be higher)
Blush: 14
Bronzer: 11
Lipstick/lip crayons/lip glosses: 70....I don't know how that happened.
Brushes: 47...I am addicted to brushes.
This is a problem. I am slightly in denial. This is too much money into products I don't really need....but it's my precious!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to do this but I feel like I would need a day just to calculate all of it. I did an excel spreadsheet and it was over 4 pages and over 200 items. I am an eyeshadow hoarder so I don't want to even know...I even got rid of some stuff recently. This is making me cringe already and I haven't even counted yet.

Edit: So I added it up and why?


Eyeshadow: 241....who needs that much?!
Eyeliner: 22
Brow: 7
Mascara: 9
Powder: 4
Concealer: 2
Primer: 5
Foundation: 2 (I hate foundation, if I liked it this would probably be higher)
Blush: 14
Bronzer: 11
Lipstick/lip crayons/lip glosses: 70....I don't know how that happened.
Brushes: 47...I am addicted to brushes.
This is a problem. I am slightly in denial. This is too much money into products I don't really need....but it's my precious!
Yeah. I decided to start the year honestly and go through everything. i grabbed a piece of paper and started counting -- OMG the amount of money. None of my items are what you would consider "cheap" -- I think the two most moderately priced items I have are several maybelline color tattoos and a few Wet N Wild palettes.

I feel a little sick but that doesn't curve my coveting all the pretties! 

So here are my numbers:

Eyeshadow: 169

Face powders: 4 -- picky because I can never find a good color match. 

Blushes: 29

Foundation: 5 -- picky because I can never find a good color match on this either. 

BB cream: 1

Concealer: 6 -- ditto on this. 

Correctors: 2 (peach and green, respectively)

Lipgloss: 7

Lipstick: 18 -- ...I can't remember the last time I wore lipstick 

Lip pencils: 2

Eye pencils: 12

Mascara: 3

Eyeshadow primers: 2

Eyeliner: 6 gels, 2 liquids, all opened -- I'm obsessive about gel liner. 

highlighter powders: 5, 1 cream

Bronzer: 7 --- I am NOT a bronzer girl! How did I end up with 7?!?!?!

Perfumes: 


Full bottles: 6
Samples: 5
Roller ball: 3
Deluxe: 2 

Nail polish bottles: 83

Top coats: 2

----------------

total items: 381 

This is not counting lotions which I refuse to even attempt to count - considering how many I have and lotions take a LOT longer to use up than some of these items. Scary. 

.........

169 eyeshadows. 169!?! i thought i had 120 tops... ugh. :c and here I was hoping as soon as I finished a few I could go buy myself a palette. NOPE! Not anymore!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh I didnt add my perfume....this is where I really need to cut back. I have this weird obsession with designer perfumes and their bottles so I will seriously buy a perfume because of the bottle. Sometimes I happen to like the smell which is a plus.

I have:


32 Full size
17 Travel size
3 roll ons
5 samples


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I didnt add my perfume....this is where I really need to cut back. I have this weird obsession with designer perfumes and their bottles so I will seriously buy a perfume because of the bottle. Sometimes I happen to like the smell which is a plus.

I have:


32 Full size
17 Travel size
3 roll ons
5 samples
 whoa massive amounts. I go through perfume so slowly.... I am hoping to finish all of mine so I can move on and buy a full bottle of Chloe by Chloe by the end of 2014. but it means ALL my perfumes need to be used up or go first.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  whoa massive amounts. I go through perfume so slowly.... I am hoping to finish all of mine so I can move on and buy a full bottle of Chloe by Chloe by the end of 2014. but it means ALL my perfumes need to be used up or go first.
There is no way I will ever finish any of these. I'm halfway through Bright Crystal by Versace, Love Fury Kiss by Nine West and Princess by Vera Wang. The others I use but I switch it up so often that you can't even tell I use them. I'm getting to the point where I use it as air freshener for my closet so my clothes smell even better. I do get sad when I think that the life span is only 2 years. I had a Miss Dior Cherie change smell because it was old and it makes me quite sad because it was my favorite. So I think this year I won't buy any perfume.


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 3, 2014)

Makeup Inventory

Eyes

1. Urban Decay Naked Basics

2. Urban Decay Midnight Cowgirl

3. NYX Nude Matte in Leather and Lace (hit pan already)

4. Ulta E/s in Silk

5. 2 x ELF Eyelid Primer (Holy grail item)

6. 2 x Covergirl Perfect Point Plus Eyeliner in Black

7. NYX Eyebrow Shaper (brow wax pencil)

8. Lâ€™oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara (Holy grail item)

9. Cargo Jet Lag Concealer

Face

1. Bare Minerals Original Foundation

2. Cargo Blu Ray Pressed Foundation

3. NYX Matte Bronzer (Holy grail item)

4. 2 x Rimmel Stay Matte Powder (one is a backup)

5. Cargo Blush in Los Cabos

Lips

1. Stila Portrait of a Perfect pout in Neutral (1 of 6 have hit pan)

2. 2 x Dior Lip Maximizer (2 different shades)

3. Mac L/g in Summer Sweetheart

4. Mac L/s in Oh Oh Oh

Brushes

-Only what I really need

Etc.

1. Individual lash clusters and glue.

I am also working on replacing my high end makeup with drugstore dupes. Additionally, I want to cut down on the time it takes for my makeup routine.


----------



## Misame (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Makeup Inventory

Eyes

1. Urban Decay Naked Basics

2. Urban Decay Midnight Cowgirl

3. NYX Nude Matte in Leather and Lace (hit pan already)

4. Ulta E/s in Silk

5. 2 x ELF Eyelid Primer (Holy grail item)

6. 2 x Covergirl Perfect Point Plus Eyeliner in Black

7. NYX Eyebrow Shaper (brow wax pencil)

8. Lâ€™oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara (Holy grail item)

9. Cargo Jet Lag Concealer

Face

1. Bare Minerals Original Foundation

2. Cargo Blu Ray Pressed Foundation

3. NYX Matte Bronzer (Holy grail item)

4. 2 x Rimmel Stay Matte Powder (one is a backup)

5. Cargo Blush in Los Cabos

Lips

1. Stila Portrait of a Perfect pout in Neutral (1 of 6 have hit pan)

2. 2 x Dior Lip Maximizer (2 different shades)

3. Mac L/g in Summer Sweetheart

4. Mac L/s in Oh Oh Oh

Brushes

-Only what I really need

Etc.

1. Individual lash clusters and glue.

I am also working on replacing my high end makeup with drugstore dupes. Additionally, I want to cut down on the time it takes for my makeup routine.
This looks like the perfect makeup collection for me! Only what you need, no excess. But it's so hard when you've got bad habits. Why are you trying to replace high end products with drugstore dupes? Only to save money? For myself I am trying to find a balance between higher end and budget products.

I like to buy powder products at a higher price because the quality is usually better for eyeshadows and blushes, and you can actually check if it's cruelty free. Products that I repurchase often (eyeliner, mascara, concealer, face powder, bb cream) and cream products I try to buy drugstore.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Jan 3, 2014)

Let's see... super quick rough tally. I think I will post again some time when I have an actual count

Palettes: 3 elf, 4 high end (UD N2/3, Lorac PRO, Glinda)

Foundation: 2 (1 high end, one drugstore)

Mascara: including 2 deluxe samples, probably 12?

Eye primers: high end DS= 8 (that includes the blister packs from N3) drugstore: 1

Color tattoos: 5

Non palette eyeshadows: no idea. too many for one person

Liquid eyeliner: 7 or 8


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Makeup Inventory

Eyes

1. Urban Decay Naked Basics

2. Urban Decay Midnight Cowgirl

3. NYX Nude Matte in Leather and Lace (hit pan already)

4. Ulta E/s in Silk

5. 2 x ELF Eyelid Primer (Holy grail item)

6. 2 x Covergirl Perfect Point Plus Eyeliner in Black

7. NYX Eyebrow Shaper (brow wax pencil)

8. Lâ€™oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara (Holy grail item)

9. Cargo Jet Lag Concealer

Face

1. Bare Minerals Original Foundation

2. Cargo Blu Ray Pressed Foundation

3. NYX Matte Bronzer (Holy grail item)

4. 2 x Rimmel Stay Matte Powder (one is a backup)

5. Cargo Blush in Los Cabos

Lips

1. Stila Portrait of a Perfect pout in Neutral (1 of 6 have hit pan)

2. 2 x Dior Lip Maximizer (2 different shades)

3. Mac L/g in Summer Sweetheart

4. Mac L/s in Oh Oh Oh

Brushes

-Only what I really need

Etc.

1. Individual lash clusters and glue.

I am also working on replacing my high end makeup with drugstore dupes. Additionally, I want to cut down on the time it takes for my makeup routine.


This sounds like a perfect stash to me!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Makeup Inventory

Eyes

1. Urban Decay Naked Basics

2. Urban Decay Midnight Cowgirl

3. NYX Nude Matte in Leather and Lace (hit pan already)

4. Ulta E/s in Silk

5. 2 x ELF Eyelid Primer (Holy grail item)

6. 2 x Covergirl Perfect Point Plus Eyeliner in Black

7. NYX Eyebrow Shaper (brow wax pencil)

8. Lâ€™oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara (Holy grail item)

9. Cargo Jet Lag Concealer

Face

1. Bare Minerals Original Foundation

2. Cargo Blu Ray Pressed Foundation

3. NYX Matte Bronzer (Holy grail item)

4. 2 x Rimmel Stay Matte Powder (one is a backup)

5. Cargo Blush in Los Cabos

Lips

1. Stila Portrait of a Perfect pout in Neutral (1 of 6 have hit pan)

2. 2 x Dior Lip Maximizer (2 different shades)

3. Mac L/g in Summer Sweetheart

4. Mac L/s in Oh Oh Oh

Brushes

-Only what I really need

Etc.

1. Individual lash clusters and glue.

I am also working on replacing my high end makeup with drugstore dupes. Additionally, I want to cut down on the time it takes for my makeup routine.
I'll agree with others, this looks like a perfect collection to me! small but full of some lovely items.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

I recently purged and re-organized my stash, so perfect time to take inventory. I think my list will make a lot of you feel better about your self control.  Nail polish and eye makeup are my biggest obsessions. This is my personal stash - I also have stuff in a buy/trade box that I did not include in the count. This list is a mix of high end, drugstore and indy products.

Nail polish - 54

Makeup:

Face

Primer - 6

BB cream - 1

Foundation - 5

Concealer - 2

Illuminators - 5

Face powder - 5

Blush - 4

Bronzer - 1

Setting spray - 4

Lipstick - 36

Lip Gloss - 24

Eyes

Brows - 3

Eye primer - 4

Base - 8

Pencil eyeliners - 29

Gel eyeliners - 4

Liquid eyeliner - 9

Mascara - 5

Eyeshadow

Loose - 59

Single pressed - 27

Duos - 5 (10 shades)

Quads - 17 (68 shades)

Eyeshadow Palettes

3 six shade palettes (18 shades)

1 eight shade palette (8 shades)

1 nine shade palette (9 shades)

2 twelve shade palettes(24 shades)

1 eighteen shade palette (18 shades)

2 twenty shade palettes (40 shades)

1 88 shade palette (88 shades)

1 120 shade palette (120 shades)

OMG... that's 507 shades of eyeshadow alone.

I definitely need to go on a no-buy.


----------



## Hannelore (Jan 4, 2014)

Wauw!

If I compare my collection to yours it doesn't seem as big, but for me I think I have quite a lot of stuff. I surely have over 50 bottles of nail polish and I really have to throw some away!

I haven't got around to counting all of my makeup yet, but I'm hoping I'll find time to do it soon!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently purged and re-organized my stash, so perfect time to take inventory. I think my list will make a lot of you feel better about your self control.  Nail polish and eye makeup are my biggest obsessions. This is my personal stash - I also have stuff in a buy/trade box that I did not include in the count. This list is a mix of high end, drugstore and indy products.

Nail polish - 54

Makeup:

Face

Primer - 6

BB cream - 1

Foundation - 5

Concealer - 2

Illuminators - 5

Face powder - 5

Blush - 4

Bronzer - 1

Setting spray - 4

Lipstick - 36

Lip Gloss - 24

Eyes

Brows - 3

Eye primer - 4

Base - 8

Pencil eyeliners - 29

Gel eyeliners - 4

Liquid eyeliner - 9

Mascara - 5

Eyeshadow

Loose - 59

Single pressed - 27

Duos - 5 (10 shades)

Quads - 17 (68 shades)

Eyeshadow Palettes

3 six shade palettes (18 shades)

1 eight shade palette (8 shades)

1 nine shade palette (9 shades)

2 twelve shade palettes(24 shades)

1 eighteen shade palette (18 shades)

2 twenty shade palettes (40 shades)

1 88 shade palette (88 shades)

1 120 shade palette (120 shades)

OMG... that's 507 shades of eyeshadow alone.

I definitely need to go on a no-buy.
i looooooove nail polish. though honestly, I am nowhere near creative with it -- just slap it on straight out of the bottle, no combinations, no nail art. Perhaps I should start trying out some of that.

And wow that's a lot of shadows. What palette has 120?!? that's a lot. 507 might take a while to hit pan on... lol. I wanted to buy some pretty spendy high-end eyeshadow palettes but looking at the number of shadows I'd have to use up before allowing myself to buy them, basically killed any desire I had to go get them at sephora or nordstrom.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hannelore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wauw!

If I compare my collection to yours it doesn't seem as big, but for me I think I have quite a lot of stuff. I surely have over 50 bottles of nail polish and I really have to throw some away!

I haven't got around to counting all of my makeup yet, but I'm hoping I'll find time to do it soon!
Welcome! keeping track of what we have makes it a lot easier to put no buys or low buys into perspective. Also helpful in reminding of what we DO have. I've found so many dupes for things in what I have that I don't feel the need to go buy anything right about now.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i looooooove nail polish. though honestly, I am nowhere near creative with it -- just slap it on straight out of the bottle, no combinations, no nail art. Perhaps I should start trying out some of that.

And wow that's a lot of shadows. What palette has 120?!? that's a lot. 507 might take a while to hit pan on... lol. I wanted to buy some pretty spendy high-end eyeshadow palettes but looking at the number of shadows I'd have to use up before allowing myself to buy them, basically killed any desire I had to go get them at sephora or nordstrom.
Costal Scents Palette number 3 has 120 shades.

Some of my eyeshadow quads are pretty old. I used to wear LancÃ´me foundation and I'd buy it whenever there was a GWP, so that's how I got a lot of the eyeshadow quads. But, I've just been on this spending spree lately with eyeshadow. All of the loose shadows (Fyrinnae and Darling Girl) were purchased in the last two years and several palettes (UD N3, Vice 2, and two Costal Scents palettes) were purchased in the last few months.

There is no reason to have this many eyeshadows and I'm sure I have a ton of dupes. There are a bunch of colors I've never even used. I just see all the pretty colors and feel like I have to have them.

I'm not real creative with nail polish either. I like unusual colors and duochromes, that way you really don't need to be too creative. Sometimes I'll layer a glitter polish over another color.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i looooooove nail polish. though honestly, I am nowhere near creative with it -- just slap it on straight out of the bottle, no combinations, no nail art. Perhaps I should start trying out some of that.

And wow that's a lot of shadows. What palette has 120?!? that's a lot. 507 might take a while to hit pan on... lol. I wanted to buy some pretty spendy high-end eyeshadow palettes but looking at the number of shadows I'd have to use up before allowing myself to buy them, basically killed any desire I had to go get them at sephora or nordstrom.
What is hitting pan?  lol

Actually, I've only had that happen once! There is one eyeshadow color that I used up completely and had to buy another of it. It's Click by LancÃ´me. For years I only wore that on my lids. Then all of a sudden I started really getting into different colors. I haven't hit pan since.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Costal Scents Palette number 3 has 120 shades.

Some of my eyeshadow quads are pretty old. I used to wear LancÃ´me foundation and I'd buy it whenever there was a GWP, so that's how I got a lot of the eyeshadow quads. But, I've just been on this spending spree lately with eyeshadow. All of the loose shadows (Fyrinnae and Darling Girl) were purchased in the last two years and several palettes (UD N3, Vice 2, and two Costal Scents palettes) were purchased in the last few months.

There is no reason to have this many eyeshadows and I'm sure I have a ton of dupes. There are a bunch of colors I've never even used. I just see all the pretty colors and feel like I have to have them.

I'm not real creative with nail polish either. I like unusual colors and duochromes, that way you really don't need to be too creative. Sometimes I'll layer a glitter polish over another color. 
I think I have one duochrome nail polish. lol. I follow the nailasaurus blog and she does some amazing things with her nails! but I think she's into the nail stamping things -- I had a friend do it on mine once and LOVED it, but never bought any of those kits myself. I might save up and get one sometime in summer so I get more use out of my nail polish by using pretty patterns and such.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is hitting pan?  lol

Actually, I've only had that happen once! There is one eyeshadow color that I used up completely and had to buy another of it. It's Click by LancÃ´me. For years I only wore that on my lids. Then all of a sudden I started really getting into different colors. I haven't hit pan since.

I think the only eyeshadow I ever hit pan on was a rose gold-ish color from mary kay back in high school/early college years. Then I discovered mac via a classmate, and that led me to youtube to learn how to use these things, then I discovered urban decay's gorgeous colors, then inglot, and I haven't hit pan since -- all my eyeshadows are mostly inglot and UD, with like 10 mac eyeshadows thrown in.... but I LOVE UD's and Inglot's buttery consistency, yet they take forever to use up. i'll be wearing eyeshadow for life before I finish some of these.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I have one duochrome nail polish. lol. I follow the nailasaurus blog and she does some amazing things with her nails! but I think she's into the nail stamping things -- I had a friend do it on mine once and LOVED it, but never bought any of those kits myself. I might save up and get one sometime in summer so I get more use out of my nail polish by using pretty patterns and such.

I think the only eyeshadow I ever hit pan on was a rose gold-ish color from mary kay back in high school/early college years. Then I discovered mac via a classmate, and that led me to youtube to learn how to use these things, then I discovered urban decay's gorgeous colors, then inglot, and I haven't hit pan since -- all my eyeshadows are mostly inglot and UD, with like 10 mac eyeshadows thrown in.... but I LOVE UD's and Inglot's buttery consistency, yet they take forever to use up. i'll be wearing eyeshadow for life before I finish some of these.
Oh!! Iglot! I've been stalking that website recently. But I need to stop and start shopping within my own collection.

I don't know much about stamping, but I have a Shany stamp kit that I got in a trade box. It's unused, a bunch of plates. I don't know how good it is but, PM me if you want it. It would only cost me a couple bucks to send it (assuming you're in the US)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!! Iglot! I've been stalking that website recently. But I need to stop and start shopping within my own collection.

I don't know much about stamping, but I have a Shany stamp kit that I got in a trade box. It's unused, a bunch of plates. I don't know how good it is but, PM me if you want it. It would only cost me a couple bucks to send it (assuming you're in the US)
I definitely recommend inglot. I think if you are ever looking at expanding outside of your collection (after using some up, of course!), Inglot is the perfect place. The shadows are sooooooo gorgeously pigmented and buttery, and for their price I don't think they can be beat. Their shadows make up a huge chunk of my e/s stash -- I think about 80 of the colors I have are inglot pans. I doubt I'll ever get through all of them lol so much product, but they're a good investment IMO. Though I have heard that because they are so soft and buttery, that they are easier to hit pan on than say...Mac. Mac's shadows have that tightly packed consistency, though I find that because mac's shadows are less pigmented, I have to swipe more to get enough color -- whereas inglot only takes one swipe of my brush. 

...I swear, they should hire me. I sound like a walking advertisement. but I love those sooooo much! 

PM'ing you!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I definitely recommend inglot. I think if you are ever looking at expanding outside of your collection (after using some up, of course!), Inglot is the perfect place. The shadows are sooooooo gorgeously pigmented and buttery, and for their price I don't think they can be beat. Their shadows make up a huge chunk of my e/s stash -- I think about 80 of the colors I have are inglot pans. I doubt I'll ever get through all of them lol so much product, but they're a good investment IMO. Though I have heard that because they are so soft and buttery, that they are easier to hit pan on than say...Mac. Mac's shadows have that tightly packed consistency, though I find that because mac's shadows are less pigmented, I have to swipe more to get enough color -- whereas inglot only takes one swipe of my brush.

...I swear, they should hire me. I sound like a walking advertisement. but I love those sooooo much!

PM'ing you!
Just PMed you back 

I've heard really good things about Inglot quality, and yes the price is great. I love the idea of building my own palette. They sell Inglot at the Macy's down the hill from me, but I haven't gone to swatch anything. I just know if I do I'll end up coming home with more eyeshadow.

Nope.... sticking to what I have.... for now. (Maybe if I do a no buy for six months, I can treat myself? Is that counterproductive?)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just PMed you back 

I've heard really good things about Inglot quality, and yes the price is great. I love the idea of building my own palette. They sell Inglot at the Macy's down the hill from me, but I haven't gone to swatch anything. I just know if I do I'll end up coming home with more eyeshadow.

Nope.... sticking to what I have.... for now. (Maybe if I do a no buy for six months, I can treat myself? Is that counterproductive?)
 I don't think it's counter productive so long as you get some stuff out that you don't use or like, and use up some of the items you have before getting new shadows... for me, i have to use at least double of the amount of things I want to buy ...so to get 1 eyeshadow, I need to use up 2...and so on. that way I also start reducing stuff at home.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I don't think it's counter productive so long as you get some stuff out that you don't use or like, and use up some of the items you have before getting new shadows... for me, i have to use at least double of the amount of things I want to buy ...so to get 1 eyeshadow, I need to use up 2...and so on. that way I also start reducing stuff at home.
That's a smart strategy. I'm just so far from hitting pan on anything, but I'll work on it.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a smart strategy. I'm just so far from hitting pan on anything, but I'll work on it.
We can do it!


----------



## Misame (Jan 4, 2014)

I found an article on makeup-box that tries to determine how many uses it takes to finish one eyeshadow.

She says that it would take approximately 180 (generous) applications, or 6 months of use to finish your average 1.5 gram eyeshadow.

Assuming it would take 6 months to finish one eyeshadow, and I use 3 every day. That would mean that it would take me a whopping *46 years* to finish up all my 276 eyeshadows.

46 years of wearing at least 3 eyeshadows every single day.

I better get cracking.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2014)

> I found an article on makeup-box that tries to determine how many uses it takes to finish one eyeshadow. She says that it would take approximately 180 (generous) applications, or 6 months of use to finish your average 1.5 gram eyeshadow. Assuming it would take 6 months to finish one eyeshadow, and I use 3 every day. That would mean that it would take me a whopping *46 years* to finish up all my 276 eyeshadows. 46 years of wearing at least 3 eyeshadows every single day. I better get cracking.


 Haha... I should completely redo my eye makeup every hour. Maybe then I'll finish in my lifetime.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found an article on makeup-box that tries to determine how many uses it takes to finish one eyeshadow.

She says that it would take approximately 180 (generous) applications, or 6 months of use to finish your average 1.5 gram eyeshadow.

Assuming it would take 6 months to finish one eyeshadow, and I use 3 every day. That would mean that it would take me a whopping *46 years* to finish up all my 276 eyeshadows.

46 years of wearing at least 3 eyeshadows every single day.

I better get cracking.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha... I should completely redo my eye makeup every hour. Maybe then I'll finish in my lifetime.

omg.. D:

It would take me 28.2 years to finish all of mine.

we all better get cracking! 

or maybe i'll just turn a blind eye to that fact and start using my eyeshadows to decorate my apartment walls LOL.


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks like the perfect makeup collection for me! Only what you need, no excess. But it's so hard when you've got bad habits. Why are you trying to replace high end products with drugstore dupes? Only to save money? For myself I am trying to find a balance between higher end and budget products.

I like to buy powder products at a higher price because the quality is usually better for eyeshadows and blushes, and you can actually check if it's cruelty free. Products that I repurchase often (eyeliner, mascara, concealer, face powder, bb cream) and cream products I try to buy drugstore.
Thanks everyone for calling it the perfect collection. I have worked hard to whittle it down. I want to switch to lower cost products so that I can save money for a master's degree as well as pay off over $40 k in debt from a car and student loans. Additionally, I want to save $50k for a down payment on a home. Plus I am currently unemployed with only 6 months worth of income saved. If I do not find work in 4 months I plan on taking a travel job which is where I will work out of state for about 3 months. With a small makeup collection I will not have to worry about taking up too much room when I pack.


----------



## weirdy86 (Jan 7, 2014)

> I found an article on makeup-box that tries to determine how many uses it takes to finish one eyeshadow. She says that it would take approximately 180 (generous) applications, or 6 months of use to finish your average 1.5 gram eyeshadow. Assuming it would take 6 months to finish one eyeshadow, and I use 3 every day. That would mean that it would take me a whopping *46 years* to finish up all my 276 eyeshadows. 46 years of wearing at least 3 eyeshadows every single day. I better get cracking.


  26 years needed for me to finish my eyeshadow O


----------



## Misame (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay, so I don't want to spend the next 46 years working through my eyeshadow collection so I am going to swatch all the colors in the same color family and decide on which ones I am going to keep. But since most of my eyeshadows are in palettes, I wonder: do I depot the ones I want to keep into my custom palette? or do I leave the palettes whole and sell or keep them?

I am not sure if I am even able to part with many shadows, but I think it's worth a try. everything I have is such a lovely quality, but I don't need all of it.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I don't want to spend the next 46 years working through my eyeshadow collection so I am going to swatch all the colors in the same color family and decide on which ones I am going to keep. But since most of my eyeshadows are in palettes, I wonder: do I depot the ones I want to keep into my custom palette? or do I leave the palettes whole and sell or keep them?

I am not sure if I am even able to part with many shadows, but I think it's worth a try. everything I have is such a lovely quality, but I don't need all of it.
I would depot. I think palettes aren't really all that useful unless they're customizable or compact. Plus if there's only a few shades per palette that you like, it's easier to keep them all in one customized palette -- easier to see and use up! If you're attached to the palettes, though, I say keep them and try to use them up - then get rid of any singles you may have that are dupes for the items in the palette (with room for reason regarding quality, of course).

One thing though, while I have a lot of eyeshadows and refuse to buy any more, I don't particularly feel BAD about having them -- eyeshadows can potentially be kept for over a decade without any change in formulation of quality....so long as you know you will use them up and consistently, I say keep them if you don't want to let them go. Or, if it makes you feel better, gift the ones you can live without to friends and family.


----------



## Misame (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would depot. I think palettes aren't really all that useful unless they're customizable or compact. Plus if there's only a few shades per palette that you like, it's easier to keep them all in one customized palette -- easier to see and use up! If you're attached to the palettes, though, I say keep them and try to use them up - then get rid of any singles you may have that are dupes for the items in the palette (with room for reason regarding quality, of course).

One thing though, while I have a lot of eyeshadows and refuse to buy any more, I don't particularly feel BAD about having them -- eyeshadows can potentially be kept for over a decade without any change in formulation of quality....so long as you know you will use them up and consistently, I say keep them if you don't want to let them go. Or, if it makes you feel better, gift the ones you can live without to friends and family. 
thank you for your reply.

I do feel bad for owning so many shadows, mostly because I feel I need to use all of them and that makes me anxious. I actually am quite attached to the nicer package palettes, like my four too faced ones, a the balm one and a urban decay palette. So I am going to leave those alone, also because I go to my parents house every weekend (I have two horses there) and I like to bring makeup with me, and I don't think my custom palette is very compact for travel(I diy'd it).

But I am going to depot a sleek matte brights palette, there are some misses in there that I can get rid off that way. I also have an elf 100 palette. I am going to use that for a while so I can tell which shades I like, and which I don't, and then I'll probably only depot the ones I like.

Just now have a few depotted singles I am looking to get rid off, but I don't know who would want them, unfortunately non of my family is even remotely into makeup.

I also got a palette thats ready to leave the house.

I repurposed my pigments for diy- nailpolish and I have 7 cream shadows that are drying out, so I am going to use those up as much as I can and then toss them.

For now I brought my eyeshadow count down to 241


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 8, 2014)

> Okay, so I don't want to spend the next 46 years working through my eyeshadow collection so I am going to swatch all the colors in the same color family and decide on which ones I am going to keep. But since most of my eyeshadows are in palettes, I wonder: do I depot the ones I want to keep into my custom palette? or do I leave the palettes whole and sell or keep them? I am not sure if I am even able to part with many shadows, but I think it's worth a try. everything I have is such a lovely quality, but I don't need all of it.


 Since u have so many shadows &amp; are having trouble parting with anything, why not try this...get a shoe box &amp; fill it with the palettes &amp; shadows you rarely use. If you have dupes or very similar colors only keep one. Palettes that have pretty packaging but you don't use put in the box. Put the box on a shelf in a closet for a couple of months. Anything you haven't missed in those months should be purged. This might help you if you are freaking out about parting with anything right now. For the time being it will be gone but in your mind you'll know not permanently...yet.


----------



## QueCera (Jan 14, 2014)

Since one of my resolutions was to organize my stash, I went through and made a spreadsheet of everything I have...which is a little shocking! I clearly need to work through some items before I buy anything else. Face: Foundation: 7 powder/liquid Face primers: 12 (these are all samples though, so I should finish them pretty quickly) Concealers: 2 Blushes: 5 (only 2 full size) Highlighters: 4 Bronzer/contour: 5 Eyes: Brow pencils/powder: 5 Eye primer: 5 Eyeshadow: 192 ! Mascara: 7 Eyeliners: 20 Color corrector: 1 Lips: Lip liner: 5 Lip gloss/balms: 8 Lipstick: 23 I had no idea I had this much! At least half of this is deluxe samples or GWPs, but still...more than enough to last a while. And 192 eyeshadows will take me forever to use!


----------



## Misame (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueCera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eyes:
Brow pencils/powder: 5
Eye primer: 5
Eyeshadow: 192 !
Mascara: 7
Eyeliners: 20
Color corrector: 1

I had no idea I had this much! At least half of this is deluxe samples or GWPs, but still...more than enough to last a while. And 192 eyeshadows will take me forever to use!

It really doesn't look like that much right! I followed up azalea97 advice and I put a few eyeshadow pots and palettes away in my closet, and I am going to pretend they aren't there. If after a few months I still haven't got put them back in my collection, then clearly I didn't miss them and they can go. If that were to succeed, then my eyeshadow count would go below the 100 eyeshadows total. Which would be amazing.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 14, 2014)

I just went through my entire collection and got rid of either old stuff or stuff I know I am not going to use. So my count it down a lot. But I still feel so overwhelmed by all of it which is ironic. I wanted this big collection of makeup and now it's too much! lol I am still struggling with my no-buy though. It makes no sense. I want to get rid if stuff yet I want to buy more? It's crazy!


----------



## QueCera (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

It really doesn't look like that much right! I followed up azalea97 advice and I put a few eyeshadow pots and palettes away in my closet, and I am going to pretend they aren't there. If after a few months I still haven't got put them back in my collection, then clearly I didn't miss them and they can go. If that were to succeed, then my eyeshadow count would go below the 100 eyeshadows total. Which would be amazing.


That may not be a bad idea. I think I'll try the Monday Club to try and get through stuff first, but this can be a backup plan!


----------



## QueCera (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just went through my entire collection and got rid of either old stuff or stuff I know I am not going to use. So my count it down a lot. But I still feel so overwhelmed by all of it which is ironic. I wanted this big collection of makeup and now it's too much! lol I am still struggling with my no-buy though. It makes no sense. I want to get rid if stuff yet I want to buy more? It's crazy!


I feel the same way, lol. I have so much, but I want more!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueCera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went through my entire collection and got rid of either old stuff or stuff I know I am not going to use. So my count it down a lot. But I still feel so overwhelmed by all of it which is ironic. I wanted this big collection of makeup and now it's too much! lol I am still struggling with my no-buy though. It makes no sense. I want to get rid if stuff yet I want to buy more? It's crazy!



I feel the same way, lol. I have so much, but I want more! 
Perhaps you ladies need to try the Monday club and rotate through all of them see which ones you truly enjoy using, and which you don't. I have a ton of eyeshadows and there's a lot I probably will gift away because, honestly, as much as I love bright colors on other people, I rarely wear them...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Perhaps you ladies need to try the Monday club and rotate through all of them see which ones you truly enjoy using, and which you don't. I have a ton of eyeshadows and there's a lot I probably will gift away because, honestly, as much as I love bright colors on other people, I rarely wear them...
I have been doing that for the past two months or so and it has been really helping. That's what helped me get rid of a few things.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 14, 2014)

So I took a quick inventory:

*Lip colors*: 18

*Eye shadow palettes*: 4 small (as in 2 - 5 eye shadows) and 2 large (as in a hella lot more than 5)

*Individual eye shadows*: 5 

*Mascara*: 4

*Eyeliner (Liquid &amp; pencil)*: 10

Obviously, this isn't everything I have. But for most of my other products, I only have one or two a piece. Before counting through all this, I felt like it was eye shadow that I have to go through, but it seems lip colors are my kryptonite. (Not surprising, considering that lipstick is my favorite product.)

But I'm actually really pleased with my inventory now. I've been working on cutting out the chaff in my collection before purchasing some nice, real quality cosmetics. 

Today, I threw out a whole slew of lip glosses. I don't ever wear lip glosses and these things had been sitting in a box in my drawer since my freshmen year of high school! I also threw out an old palette; it wasn't completely used up (a few shades had hit the pan, but most were still good). Still, after the few years I've had it, the eye shadows seemed to be getting grainy and the palette itself was broken. I liked the colors, but I just don't use them. I was keeping that palette around just because I felt like I couldn't throw it out because there was still so much shadow to use. Having gotten rid of it, I can safely say good riddance!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 15, 2014)

This has got me curious how large my collection is.  I think I will count when I get home tonight.  However, just in my purse I have 1 lip primer, 1 lip liner, 7 glosses, 3 balms, and 6 lipsticks.  My desk at work contains another 2 balms and 1 lipstick and in my car I have 2 more glosses and another 5 lipsticks.  Hi, I'm Megan, and I am addicted to lip products.  I has been one day since my last lip product purchase.


----------



## kaitlynns (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been inspired! I am going to take an inventory over the next few days and post it!


----------



## chladnis (Jan 19, 2014)

I took an inventory of my stash in hopes to finally use up some products and to get rid of anything that doesn't work or I don't like.

Face Primers: 8

Foundation: 13

Concealers: 3

Brow Products: 3

Setting Powders: 2

Eye Primers: 19 (mostly samples)

Eye Shadow: 265!!!

Mascara: 18 (mostly samples)

Highlghters: 10

Bronzers: 9

Blush: 34

Eye Liner: 39

Lippies: 85

Perfume: 42 (mostly samples)

Face Creams: 17 (mostly samples)

Shampoo: 17 (mostly samples)

Conditioner: 16 (mostly samples)

Hair Styling Stuff: 16

I made a promise to myself to actually get rid of eye shadow I don't like! What is the point on holding on the items if they won't be used?

I did this about 3 weeks ago so the numbers are already lower. I also counted samples since I need to use them up!

I plan on recounting every 3 or 6 months


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has got me curious how large my collection is.  I think I will count when I get home tonight.  However, just in my purse I have 1 lip primer, 1 lip liner, 7 glosses, 3 balms, and 6 lipsticks.  My desk at work contains another 2 balms and 1 lipstick and in my car I have 2 more glosses and another 5 lipsticks.  Hi, I'm Megan, and I am addicted to lip products.  I has been one day since my last lip product purchase.

Welcome! and I totally feel for you -- I don't usually have a  lot of lipstick, but I have chapstick coming out of my pores...and I can somehow never seem to finish them. I found a ton of those EOS balls sitting in various bags since last time I counted my makeup. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlynns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been inspired! I am going to take an inventory over the next few days and post it!

Welcome! Let us know how it goes!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I took an inventory of my stash in hopes to finally use up some products and to get rid of anything that doesn't work or I don't like.

Face Primers: 8

Foundation: 13

Concealers: 3

Brow Products: 3

Setting Powders: 2

Eye Primers: 19 (mostly samples)

Eye Shadow: 265!!!

Mascara: 18 (mostly samples)

Highlghters: 10

Bronzers: 9

Blush: 34

Eye Liner: 39

Lippies: 85

Perfume: 42 (mostly samples)

Face Creams: 17 (mostly samples)

Shampoo: 17 (mostly samples)

Conditioner: 16 (mostly samples)

Hair Styling Stuff: 16

I made a promise to myself to actually get rid of eye shadow I don't like! What is the point on holding on the items if they won't be used?

I did this about 3 weeks ago so the numbers are already lower. I also counted samples since I need to use them up!

I plan on recounting every 3 or 6 months
Welcome! that's quite a lot of eyeshadow. Glad to hear you're getting rid of it instead of trying to hold onto the ones just because... I like your idea of recounting every 3-6 months. I might do something similar.

I have like 10 different perfume samples I really need to get through...I'm just so bad at actually spraying on perfume in the morning! D:


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh this sounds like a great idea! I love reading what everyone else has!

Ok, I'm going to do a little experiment; I'm going to list what I *think* I have here, and when I get home tonight, I'm going to actually count everything and see how the two compare. I'm sure I think I have a lot less than I actually do, which is the point of this post, right? Hehe.

Ok, what I think I have (a small collection by most standards):

Foundation: 1

Powder: 1

Setting Powder: 2 (both DS)

Face Primer/Base: 2

BB Cream: 1

Concealer: 5

Blush: 4

Highlight: 2

Bronzer: 1

Eyeshadow: 25

Eyelid primer: 1

Eyebrow pencil: 4

Eyeliner: 3

Mascara: 3 (FS) + 5 (DS)

Lipstick: 5

Lipgloss: 2

Lipstain: 4

Chapstick: a bazillion!

Nail polish: 8

Brushes: 15

Perfume: 7 (FS) + 10 (samples)

Foil pack samples: 15

SPF: also a bazillion!

A few notes to myself:

1.) Get rid of the 1 cream foundation- it's old (from 2008) and I haven't worn it since my wedding, I'm just holding onto it because it's of sentimental value.

2.) Only use 2 chapsticks at a time- one by the bed, and one in your pocket, otherwise they'll all go bad too quickly.

3.) Start using your mascara samples (rotate so you use the oldest ones first).

4.) Start trying the sample packets- don't save them for anything special unless you know you'll love them and can use them on a plane

5.) Blush- seriously? I hardly even wear it, get rid of the stuff!

6.) Stop buying lipstick, I never use it. Getting the freebies from Clinique are good enough!

Ok, I'll check back in with the reality later!
Ok, so I was planning on checking back with my *real* inventory, but I've actually gotten a few new things, and gotten rid of some other things, so it won't be *as* telling of a little experiment, but here goes anyway!

*EastOfTheSun's makeup inventory as of 1/20/2014*

*Foundation:* 3 (+ 3 DS)

*Powder:* 1

*Setting Powder: *2 (both DS)

*Face Primer:* 1 (+ 1 DS)

*Color Correction:* 1

*BB Cream:* 1

*Concealer:* 4

*Blush:* 3 (+ 4 DS, 1 sample)

*Highlight:* 1 (+ 3 DS)

*Bronzer/Contour:* 2

*Eyeshadow shades (total, including palette shades):* 44

*Eyeshadow palettes:* 2 (+ 2 DIY palettes)

*Eyelid primer:* 1 (+ 1 DS)

*Eyebrow pencil/cream/powder/gel: *3 (+ 2 clear gels, 3 cheap pencils I never use)

*Eyeliner:* 3 (+ 4 e/s I can use as powder liner)

*Mascara:* 1 (+ 5 DS)

*Lipstick:* 2

*Lipgloss: *3

*Lipstain:* 4

*Chapstick:* 8

*Nail polish:* 10

*Brushes:* 20

*Perfume:*  9 (+ 6 samples)

*Note: *To cut down on amount of items needed, I depot my BB cream, eyelid primer, face primer, and cc base into clean contact lense cases for travel and work/purse back-ups).


----------



## queeenb (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm scared to do this, not because of the reality check but because I might need to buy something else! LOL!


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 20, 2014)

My stuff is way too unorganized to do this right now. I need to get organized first. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is such a great thread! I took the plunge and went through mine to reinforce my no-buy. 30 nail polishes (I didn't realize I had this much! But it includes my base/top and like 6 mini glitters) 17 eyeliners (lots of varied UD and Starlooks colors that I wear every day) 1 lip liner 2 highlighters 2 concealers 11 lipsticks/glosses 5 single eye shadows 2 bronzers 4 powders 3 blushes 5 eye shadow palettes for a total of 62 shades 3 foundations, 3 deluxe foundation samples 3 face primers 2 eye primers I didn't include skin or hair care, and a BUNCH of those items are in my Monday Club bag to use up asap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My stuff is way too unorganized to do this right now. I need to get organized first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Get it, girl! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is such a great thread! I took the plunge and went through mine to reinforce my no-buy.

30 nail polishes (I didn't realize I had this much! But it includes my base/top and like 6 mini glitters)
17 eyeliners (lots of varied UD and Starlooks colors that I wear every day)
1 lip liner
2 highlighters
2 concealers
11 lipsticks/glosses
5 single eye shadows
2 bronzers
4 powders
3 blushes
5 eye shadow palettes for a total of 62 shades
3 foundations, 3 deluxe foundation samples
3 face primers
2 eye primers


I didn't include skin or hair care, and a BUNCH of those items are in my Monday Club bag to use up asap.






 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> funny how nail polish is so easy to underestimate in numbers! I honestly thought I only had like 20 bottles of nail polish.... after counting, it was 83! 

Best of luck with the no-buy and see you in the Monday Club!

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm scared to do this, not because of the reality check but because I might need to buy something else! LOL!
 LOL! Don't be scared. Taking inventory is just a reality check and a tool to help you when and if you do decide that a no buy or low buy is for you. It puts what you already have in the forefront of your mind so you are less tempted to go buy things you don't need while trying to accomplish your no/low-buy goals. For some of us it's saving, for some of us it's just curving the spending habit, and for some of us it truly is about decluttering...whatever your goal, it becomes much easier if you're fully aware down to single items what it is you have, so you can plan accordingly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Get it, girl!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*funny how nail polish is so easy to underestimate in numbers! I honestly thought I only had like 20 bottles of nail polish.... after counting, it was 83!Â * Best of luck with the no-buy and see you in the Monday Club! Â LOL! Don't be scared. Taking inventory is just a reality check and a tool to help you when and if you do decide that a no buy or low buy is for you. It puts what you already have in the forefront of your mind so you are less tempted to go buy things you don't need while trying to accomplish your no/low-buy goals. For some of us it's saving, for some of us it's just curving the spending habit, and for some of us it truly is about decluttering...whatever your goal, it becomes much easier if you're fully aware down to single items what it is you have, so you can plan accordingly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 So true! I need to go through my nail polish stash &amp; toss old bottles &amp; colors I just don't like or wear.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 21, 2014)

> Get it, girl!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> funny how nail polish is so easy to underestimate in numbers! I honestly thought I only had like 20 bottles of nail polish.... after counting, it was 83!Â  Best of luck with the no-buy and see you in the Monday Club! Â LOL! Don't be scared. Taking inventory is just a reality check and a tool to help you when and if you do decide that a no buy or low buy is for you. It puts what you already have in the forefront of your mind so you are less tempted to go buy things you don't need while trying to accomplish your no/low-buy goals. For some of us it's saving, for some of us it's just curving the spending habit, and for some of us it truly is about decluttering...whatever your goal, it becomes much easier if you're fully aware down to single items what it is you have, so you can plan accordingly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 True true! Thank you so much for the encouragement. Lol! I'll get on it STAT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyxli (Mar 12, 2014)

I have:

138 nail polishes

14 body lotions

12 full sized perfumes

11 mini perfumes

3 primers

4 lip balms/treatments

11 lip liners

17 lipsticks

41 lip glosses

4 finishing powders

23 blushes

3 bronzers

2 highlighters

34 pencil eyeliners

33 pressed eyeshadows

14 loose eyeshadows

I have way too many nail polishes and I've been trying to get rid of the ones that I don't like, but I don't want to just throw them away, so I've been trying to swap them away. I'm also just getting into eyeshadows, so those numbers will probably be growing a lot more.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyxli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have:

138 nail polishes

14 body lotions

12 full sized perfumes

11 mini perfumes

3 primers

4 lip balms/treatments

11 lip liners

17 lipsticks

41 lip glosses

4 finishing powders

23 blushes

3 bronzers

2 highlighters

34 pencil eyeliners

33 pressed eyeshadows

14 loose eyeshadows

I have way too many nail polishes and I've been trying to get rid of the ones that I don't like, but I don't want to just throw them away, so I've been trying to swap them away. I'm also just getting into eyeshadows, so those numbers will probably be growing a lot more.
shadows are addicting... I remember back in late 2011 when the only shadows I had were in my naked palette. Yeah, that's changed dramatically.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  shadows are addicting... I remember back in late 2011 when the only shadows I had were in my naked palette. Yeah, that's changed dramatically. 

The Naked palette is what started my makeup obsession!  Before my Naked palette I just wore whatever makeup I got from CVS or Walmart, usually Maybelline (I do still love their mascaras.) When I ordered it from Sephora, I had no idea what a big deal Naked was, I just thought it looked cool when I was browsing the Internet one day.


----------



## kyxli (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  shadows are addicting... I remember back in late 2011 when the only shadows I had were in my naked palette. Yeah, that's changed dramatically. 

Haha yeah, I can see why they could be addicting... so many pretty colors! I had a minor blush addiction in the past half year or so and went from 2 blushes to 23, but there's much more color variety with shadows than with blushes, so I can see myself becoming way more addicted to shadows.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Naked palette is what started my makeup obsession!  Before my Naked palette I just wore whatever makeup I got from CVS or Walmart, usually Maybelline (I do still love their mascaras.) When I ordered it from Sephora, I had no idea what a big deal Naked was, I just thought it looked cool when I was browsing the Internet one day. 

I don't have any of the Naked palettes yet, but they're on my list! I'm trying to pace myself with purchases, though, haha. I've been ordering from Sephora for a few years now, but I'm just now really starting to get obsessed with makeup. I used to be obsessed with nail polish, but that's worn off a little now that my stash is so big, and maybe I'm turning my energy to makeup or something.


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 14, 2014)

I commend you both for using the word "addicting" properly!! Quote: Originally Posted by @jaylilee shadows are addicting... I remember back in late 2011 when the only shadows I had were in my naked palette. Yeah, that's changed dramatically. By @kyxli Haha yeah, I can see why they could be addicting... so many pretty colors! I had a minor blush addiction in the past half year or so and went from 2 blushes to 23, but there's much more color variety with shadows than with blushes, so I can see myself becoming way more addicted to shadows.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I commend you both for using the word "addicting" properly!!

Quote:
Originally Posted by @jaylilee

shadows are addicting... I remember back in late 2011 when the only shadows I had were in my naked palette. Yeah, that's changed dramatically.

By @kyxli Haha yeah, I can see why they could be addicting... so many pretty colors! I had a minor blush addiction in the past half year or so and went from 2 blushes to 23, but there's much more color variety with shadows than with blushes, so I can see myself becoming way more addicted to shadows.
You mean to say people use the word wrong...?

@kaitlin1209  Isn't that how it always goes?! I remember the only shadow I owned once was a little mary kay single that was a bit of a light burgundy...then I bought a powder baby blue and a black one and THANK GOODNESS I never wore them because baby blue does not look good on anyone past the age of 12 (unless, of course, you're one of those lucky people who can pull it off) and black is already had enough to work with when I KNOW what I'm doing... Imagine back when I had no clue. *shudder*

I remember having 1 face powder, that one MK shadow, and chapstick. Mascara if absolutely necessary... I only started wearing mascara religiously in my senior year of college.  Those were the days.


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 14, 2014)

> You mean to say people use the word wrong...?


 Yes, most people say 'addictive' instead. Addictive is the personality type that makes someone become addicted. Addicting is what things are.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, most people say 'addictive' instead. Addictive is the personality type that makes someone become addicted. Addicting is what things are.
Interesting. It never occurred to me that people would use such a word wrong, because the difference is obvious to me. I guess my English teacher did a pretty good job!

(If I knew where she is now, I'd write her a letter to say thank you. Haha! English is my second language, and one learned later on in life, so that's a testament to my many teachers, I think)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just remembered this thread!  I think I'm going to do another inventory at the end of April and see how things have changed, and where I need to cut back.


----------



## page5 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just remembered this thread!  I think I'm going to do another inventory at the end of April and see how things have changed, and where I need to cut back. 

that's a good idea - I think I'll do the same.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 1, 2014)

I'm going to do this too! Maybe it wll help me with my spending problem if I can see what I already own. A little scared...


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 1, 2014)

You can do it! Don't be scared! I'm going to have to wait until my next day off to do my inventory so Sunday or Weds.


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

Inventory seems like a good idea right now since I'm on a low-buy and need to remember how much I really have! Here's the current count of my makeup, including minis/deluxe samples but not including unopened duplicates (ie back up mascara, brow gel):

Brow gel: 2

Brow powder kit: 1

Brow pencil: 2

Pencil eyeliners: 36

Liquid eyeliners; 3

Gel eyeliners: 5

Mascaras (open): 8

Eye primers: 4

Cream eyeshadows/ eye bases:16

Single loose shadows: 3

Single pressed shadows: 35

Eyeshadow duos: 7

Eyeshadow trios: 9

Eyeshadow quads: 10

5 pan or larger eye palettes: 22 (I didn't count every single shadow...too overwhelmed!)

Blushes inside eyeshadow palettes: 9

Cream/liquid/gel blushes: 23

Powder blushes: 24

Bronzer: 7

Highlighters: 5

Setting powders: 12

Setting sprays: 2

Face primers: 6 (mostly minis though)

Foundations/bb creams/tinted moisturizers: 20

Concealers: 5

Lipliners: 11

Lipsticks: 125

Lip primer: 1

Jumbo lip pencils: 12

Liquid lip products (glosses, stains, liquid lipsticks -some are hybrids so I combined them!): 94

Phew! That is a lot of stuff! Hopefully knowing how much I already have will help me on the low-buy!


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

(I didn't even bother trying to track down all the hair/skin/body stuff....that's everywhere, and way less organized!)


----------



## ScoutSays (May 1, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Inventory seems like a good idea right now since I'm on a low-buy and need to remember how much I really have! Here's the current count of my makeup, including minis/deluxe samples but not including unopened duplicates (ie back up mascara, brow gel):
> 
> Brow gel: 2
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow! Lol


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Wow. Just wow! Lol


I know, I know, I'm insane. Actually, realizing the volume of my collection is why I recently started a blog; I figured, if I also blog about all the makeup I have accumulated, then it's a *hobby,* not a problem! Hobbies are productive! Beauty product buying addictions, not so much...


----------



## ScoutSays (May 1, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I know, I know, I'm insane. Actually, realizing the volume of my collection is why I recently started a blog; I figured, if I also blog about all the makeup I have accumulated, then it's a *hobby,* not a problem! Hobbies are productive! Beauty product buying addictions, not so much...


lol I started my blog as an excuse to buy more makeup!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait til I have a stash like yours!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (May 1, 2014)

Found some stuff that I had forgotten about, but here it is! (I have a lot of unopened stuff)

*Face*

Face Primers: 2

Tinted Moisturizers/BB Creams: 2

Liquid Foundations: 4

Powder Foundations: 3

Concealer: 1

Cream Blushes: 2 + 8 unopened

Powder Blushes: 6 + 4 unopened

Blushes in Palettes: 4

Highlighters: 1 + 1 unopened

Highlighters in Palettes: 3

Bronzers in Palettes: 1

Setting Powders: 3

*Eyes*

Eyelid Primers: 4 + 3 unopened

Glitter Glue: 1

Loose Shadows: 27 (includes my recent Shiro order)

Eyeshadow Singles/Duos: 4

Small Eyeshadow Palettes (all drugstore): 12

Large Palettes: 12

Mascara: 2 samples

Pencil Eyeliner (came with palettes): 4

Gel Eyeliner in Palettes: 9

*Lips*

Lip Liner: 2

Lip Gloss: 2

Lipstick: 8 + 16 unopened

Lip Products in Palettes: 6

Edit: corrected some unopened numbers


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> lol I started my blog as an excuse to buy more makeup!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait til I have a stash like yours!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's probably how most beauty blogs start! Either having a lot of stuff or wanting a lot of stuff and then deciding to write about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saycrackagain (May 2, 2014)

After finishing 76!!! products so far in 2014, Inventory update:

(New = unopened/unused)

Tinted lip balm 2 + 1 new

Lipstick 7 + 1 new

Lipgloss 4 + 8 new

Lip liner 4

Lip primer 1 new

Eyeshadow 33 + 12 new

Eyeliner 3 + 4 new (1 is DS)

Glitter eyeliner 2

Mascara 1 + 12 new (9 are DS)

Colored mascara 2

Eye primer 1

Blush 5 + 1 new

Bronzer 2

Highlighter 1 (DS)

TM 1

Powder 1

Brow gel 1

Glitter 2 + 1 new

Nail polish 66 (11 are minis)


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 2, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I know, I know, I'm insane. Actually, realizing the volume of my collection is why I recently started a blog; I figured, if I also blog about all the makeup I have accumulated, then it's a *hobby,* not a problem! Hobbies are productive! Beauty product buying addictions, not so much...


I get huge happiness just to know there are others like me!   I am going to do my inventory *tonight or this weekend*....after a big clean out. I'm pretty certain that the size of my stash is contributing to my bad feelings about my *issue*.  Also going to find a spot to start holding my empties! That will be a fun goal to have a stash of empties!


----------



## Jill1228 (May 3, 2014)

I use the my beauty cache app for the iPad to do inventory. It keeps track of product and how much your stash is with. It's an eye opener to say the least


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 8, 2014)

Finally did it. Wow that was eyeopening. I chucked a bunch of things that were super old or I just didn't love. That felt great. Got rid of 6 lippies, 2 eyeshadows, 2 eyeliners, 1 bronzer, 4 nail polish and 1 blush. Still have quite a stash though. Here is the damage:

-Lip Gloss: 3 (all same shade...really?)

-Lippies 33

-Eyeshadow singles 11

- Eyeshadow palettes 7

- Eyeshadow sticks 3

-Eyeliners 18

-Bronzers 3

- Brow 1

-Blushes 10 full, 1 sample 

-Highlighters 4

-Mineral foundations 2

-primers 2 full, 2 sample size

-eye primers 3

-Mascaras 2 full, 3 sample size

-nail polish 22! (and I typically only do toes)

I feel a lot better now that I did this.  I needed to see what I have, let go of what I don't love and organize a bit for easier access.


----------



## miss lawson (May 28, 2014)

Oh my gosh, you're all so brave and this is such a wonderful thread! I really need to go through all of my beauty products and take inventory of how much I have of each item and then go from there. Maybe after I see piles of eyeshadow and lipstick that are all really close to the same color, I'll be able to sort through and donate/toss things guilt-free. Unfortunately, I don't have access to all of my makeup since we're in the middle of moving, but once I do, you can bet I'm going to be making a list like this!


----------



## Margiee (Jun 6, 2014)

Macara 4 eye shadow  16 eye liner 10 brow powder/wax 1 lip liner  1 high lighter  1 bronzer  2 lip products 21 eye primer  2 concealer 3 liquid foundation/bb cream 4 powder foundation 3 blush 10 primer 10 finishing powder 2 total

90

I counted foils as their own product in order to try to trick myself into thinking I am moving through my products faster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also counted eye shadow palettes as individual shadows (I only have little baby ones though)


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 6, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Macara 4 eye shadow  16 eye liner 10 brow powder/wax 1 lip liner  1 high lighter  1 bronzer  2 lip products 21 eye primer  2 concealer 3 liquid foundation/bb cream 4 powder foundation 3 blush 10 primer 10 finishing powder 2 total
> 
> 90
> 
> I counted foils as their own product in order to try to trick myself into thinking I am moving through my products faster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also counted eye shadow palettes as individual shadows (I only have little baby ones though)


I think your collection is actually quite small and manageable!


----------



## splash79 (Jun 6, 2014)

I decided to do this and it wasn't quite as bad as I was thinking it would be.  I didn't count samples I won't use, backups of products I love, or things that didn't work and need to be tossed.  I did include samples I am/will be using, however.

Face primers – 5

Eye primers – 7

Mascara – 2

Brow stuff – 3

Foundation/tinted moisturizer – 5

Concealer – 2

Pressed powder – 6

Bronzer – 2

Blush – 12

Highlighter – 2

Liner – 22

Single shadows – 18

Duo shadows – 3

Triple shadows - 1

Quad shadows – 8

6 pan shadows – 1

Cream shadows – 9

Palettes – 11 (10 for eyes, 1 blush/bronzer/highlighter)

Lip gloss – 24

Lipstick – 11

Lip liner - 1

Polish – 125 (7 are base/top coats)


----------



## Margiee (Jun 8, 2014)

@@jaylilee It is pretty good.  I just have to stop myself from buying lip products (or start forcing myself to wear them).  But I don't have as many eye shadows to play with as I would like so I am planning on investing in a palette or an extensive bunch of singles sometime soon.  But I see how long it takes to use eye shadows so it scares me a little that I will go overboard and end up with a never-ending pile in a corner haha.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Taking inventory slowly. I tend to sort out first into 3 boxes. Items I bought this year. Then all items I bought last year. And the third category is anything older than 2 years. This works for me as I can see better what I have and for which items I do a no buy. My longest no-buy is for shower gels...


----------



## missionista (Jun 15, 2014)

@@BelleBeryl, that's a great idea.


----------



## Margiee (Jul 16, 2014)

Check in since June.  My number of total make up items has more than doubled.  I count foil packets as the same number value as full size or deluxe samples though.  And I have counted individual eye shadows in palettes.  Going through my stash really helped me out and now I am making gifts for friends/family/literally anybody who will appreciate these things! Also: huge goals on things to use up, especially foils/smaller sample sizes during a 10 day trip this month.  

Mascara 

5​   Eye shadow

71​   Eye liner

11​   Brows 

4​   Lip Liner

2​   Highlighter

3​   Bronzer

3​   Lip Product

32​   Eye Primer

3​   Concealer

3​   Liquid foundation/BB cream

12​   Powder Foundation

3​   Blush

15​   Primer

15​   Finishing Powder

1​   Total

183​         Nail Polish

  Red

9​   Pink

14​   Grey/Black/White

15​   Blue

13​   Green

10​   Yellow

1​   Orange

3​   Purple

13​   Brown/Gold/Tan/Nude

11​   Top/bottom coats

5​   Multi Colored (glitters)

2​   Total

96​         Body Wash 

3​   Eye cream 

10​   Masks/treatment 

10​   Hair Styling 

19.5​ (one foil opened and used once, one use left)

Bar soap

7​   Hair treatment

5​   Body moisturizer (lotions, oils, etc)

14​   Lip scrub

3​   Hand cream

7​   Hand scrub

1​   Serums/toners

8​   non-SPF moisturizer

12​   Face wash

18​   Shampoo

10​   Conditioner

13​   SPF mositurizer 

14​   Total

154.5​


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 17, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Check in since June.  My number of total make up items has more than doubled.  I count foil packets as the same number value as full size or deluxe samples though.  And I have counted individual eye shadows in palettes.  Going through my stash really helped me out and now I am making gifts for friends/family/literally anybody who will appreciate these things! Also: huge goals on things to use up, especially foils/smaller sample sizes during a 10 day trip this month.


Sounds like you have a lot of work ahead!! Getting even moisturizers out of the stash and used up is a huge accomplishment, and even the foils! So long as you just concentrate on one at a time, you'll be perfectly ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm new to this forum, but I did an inventory on my own at the beginning of the year, was pretty happy with my numbers, and had planned on using some of it up.. Fast forward to 6 months later and it's more than double what it was! Yikes!!! I'm hoping to use some things up in the last half of the year to get it back down towards a more manageable size.. 

I also included the retail price of the items so it really keeps me aware of how much money I've spent (wasted). I know I can't possibly hope to use all of it up before it expires, but I want to start focusing on using some of it.. I do love almost everything though, which is good! I did a big purge last year and since then I've been better about purchasing things that are flattering on me.

nail polish: 39 (21 full size, 18 mini) = $315

perfume: 4 = $45


solid: 2
rollerball: 1
sample: 1
face: 13 = $456


liquid foundation: 1
setting powder: 1
concealer: 1
powder foundation: 1
bronzer: 1
under-eye brightener: 1
primers: 3 (1 lip, 1 eye, 1 face)
brows: 4 (2 pencil, 1 gel, 1 clear gel)  
cheeks: 24 = $807


cream blushes: 4
powder blushes: 13
highlighters &amp; finishing powders: 7
lips: 56 = $960


lipsticks: 27 (25 full size, 2 mini)
tinted balms: 5
patentpolish lip pencils: 4
lip liners: 2
lip glosses: 19 (6 full size, 13 mini)
eyes: 54 = $947


eyeshadows: 31
paint pots: 2
pigments: 3 (2 full size, 1 mini)
eyeliners: 8 (6 pencil, 2 gel)
mascara: 10 (5 full size, 5 mini)
total: 186 = $3530


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I did an inventory on my own at the beginning of the year, was pretty happy with my numbers, and had planned on using some of it up.. Fast forward to 6 months later and it's more than double what it was! Yikes!!! I'm hoping to use some things up in the last half of the year to get it back down towards a more manageable size..
> 
> I also included the retail price of the items so it really keeps me aware of how much money I've spent (wasted). I know I can't possibly hope to use all of it up before it expires, but I want to start focusing on using some of it.. I do love almost everything though, which is good! I did a big purge last year and since then I've been better about purchasing things that are flattering on me.
> 
> ...


that is pretty fantastic! I don't wanna add up my $$$ spent because ugh...too much. but i'm pretty sure i'm much, much higher than your count (thus why i refuse to count it lol).

I think I will anyways just to see, though.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 24, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> that is pretty fantastic! I don't wanna add up my $$$ spent because ugh...too much. but i'm pretty sure i'm much, much higher than your count (thus why i refuse to count it lol).
> 
> I think I will anyways just to see, though.


What scares me is this doesn't include tax or any items I've purged or used up over time.. but you should do it! It really puts things in perspective. Maybe even do one category at a time.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 24, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> that is pretty fantastic! I don't wanna add up my $$$ spent because ugh...too much. but i'm pretty sure i'm much, much higher than your count (thus why i refuse to count it lol).
> 
> I think I will anyways just to see, though.


I'm kinda scared to do a big inventory like that as well, just because I know the amount is gonna be astronomical and yep, just like @@recklesslysober said, it doesn't even included everything that's been purged, lost, or is no longer part of the collection for whatever reason.

Maybe... maybe I'll do it just one little category at a time instead of all at once. It might be a little less terrifying that way. Maybe.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm still working on updating my full-inventory count, but seeing the post by @@recklesslysober motivated me to sum up the cost of my collection (I can do this separately from my full-inventory because I didn't include free samples and I can easily track orders because I mostly buy online and have kept my order/shipping confirmations).

This list only includes what I've paid for (so sale-price). The monetary amounts include tax and shipping, and for a lot of it I've also adjusted for ebates cash back IF it was a substantial cash back offer (and therefore I remember what it was). I've included makeup and nail polish - I didn't include body care, skin care, or fragrance because I use up body lotions at a rate of around 1/month and I don't have a tendency to hoard skincare products or fragrances.

Face: 16 ----- $124.87


Primers: 2
Liquid Foundation: 6
Powder Foundation: 3
Concealers: 1
Powders: 3
Cheeks: 33 ----- $249.94


Cream Blushes: 10
Powder Blushes: 23
Highlighters: (I only have free samples)
Lip Products: 29 ----- $126.11


Lip Liners: 2
Lip Glosses: 5
Lipsticks: 22
Eye Primers: 9 ----- $79.30


Primers: 8
Glitter Glue: 1
Pressed Eyeshadow Products: 27 ----- $340.42


Larger Palettes: 12
Drugstore Palettes, Singles, Duos: 15
All Indie Eyeshadows: TBD ----- $380.14

Nail Polish: TBD ----- $159.74

TOTAL: $1460.52

To be honest, I actually thought it would be worse... a lot of my stuff is drugstore and I tend to only buy during sales (there are very, very few items that I paid full-price for). But I still want to whittle down my collection because this is excessive h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 25, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm still working on updating my full-inventory count, but seeing the post by @@recklesslysober motivated me to sum up the cost of my collection (I can do this separately from my full-inventory because I didn't include free samples and I can easily track orders because I mostly buy online and have kept my order/shipping confirmations).
> 
> This list only includes what I've paid for (so sale-price). The monetary amounts include tax and shipping, and for a lot of it I've also adjusted for ebates cash back IF it was a substantial cash back offer (and therefore I remember what it was). I've included makeup and nail polish - I didn't include body care, skin care, or fragrance because I use up body lotions at a rate of around 1/month and I don't have a tendency to hoard skincare products or fragrances.
> 
> ...


I don't wanna add up simply because I've been known to pay something like $200 for a rare mac pigment...&gt;_&gt; a single pigment in my collection is already $200, and that's not including the other 15 pigments, 12-or-so color tattoos, close to 200 eyeshadows i paid full price for, and let's not get started on blushes. the only things I don't have a bad habit with are base items...i only have 2 eye primers, no face primers cause i never use them, a few powders, and 3 foundations i'm actually making great progress through... i do have way too many bronzers for a girl who never wears any... OTL, but the $$ amount would be astronomical.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 25, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I don't wanna add up simply because I've been known to pay something like $200 for a rare mac pigment...&gt;_&gt; a single pigment in my collection is already $200, and that's not including the other 15 pigments, 12-or-so color tattoos, close to 200 eyeshadows i paid full price for, and let's not get started on blushes. the only things I don't have a bad habit with are base items...i only have 2 eye primers, no face primers cause i never use them, a few powders, and 3 foundations i'm actually making great progress through... i do have way too many bronzers for a girl who never wears any... OTL, but the $$ amount would be astronomical.


:blink:   Ouch &gt;_&lt;

Yeah, it may be better not to know then... I've only recently gotten into more mid/high-end things, during my "I must own complete collections!" phase I was still mainly dabbling into drugstore things except for the Balm, which frequently has 50% off sales so that lowered the cost by a lot. I'm also very reluctant to purchase things unless there's a sale. Now I'm into indies, which sell sample eyeshadows so that has also prevented the cost from sky-rocketing.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 25, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I don't wanna add up simply because I've been known to pay something like $200 for a rare mac pigment...&gt;_&gt; a single pigment in my collection is already $200, and that's not including the other 15 pigments, 12-or-so color tattoos, close to 200 eyeshadows i paid full price for, and let's not get started on blushes. the only things I don't have a bad habit with are base items...i only have 2 eye primers, no face primers cause i never use them, a few powders, and 3 foundations i'm actually making great progress through... i do have way too many bronzers for a girl who never wears any... OTL, but the $$ amount would be astronomical.


That's kinda why I'm super hesitant to do any kind of exhaustive inventory. I already know I have way too much and I'm really bad about getting sucked into the limited edition collections, with their shiny packaging and special edition wording that just makes me WANT. So, I don't think I'm going to do an inventory, at least not any time soon. Maybe once the new year hits and I've had the chance to use up some stuff and get rid of some things.

Basically, no inventory for me, not for now, all because I'm a little scared to add up all of the numbers.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 25, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> :blink:   Ouch &gt;_&lt;
> 
> Yeah, it may be better not to know then...


Yeah......



miss lawson said:


> That's kinda why I'm super hesitant to do any kind of exhaustive inventory. I already know I have way too much and I'm really bad about getting sucked into the limited edition collections, with their shiny packaging and special edition wording that just makes me WANT. So, I don't think I'm going to do an inventory, at least not any time soon. Maybe once the new year hits and I've had the chance to use up some stuff and get rid of some things.
> 
> Basically, no inventory for me, not for now, all because I'm a little scared to add up all of the numbers.


If you do it come new year's, I'll do it with you. just... not now lol. My brain can't handle it. I need at least 6 months to prepare.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 26, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Yeah......
> 
> If you do it come new year's, I'll do it with you. just... not now lol. My brain can't handle it. I need at least 6 months to prepare.


Okay, new year's inventory! That should give us a decent amount of time to mentally steel ourselves and to hopefully clear out some projects so the damage isn't AS bad as it could be. :/


----------



## slinka (Jul 28, 2014)

To be perfectly honest- I really, really _should_ take inventory. *Mental note made to return with inventory list*

I'm not going to torture myself into calculating how much money it all is though, lol. My stash shames me enough. :hehe:


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 28, 2014)

@@chibimorph thanks for doing your inventory with totals too.. makes me feel better about doing mine! I always find it interesting to see how many items people have in different categories. I have a lot of mid-range and higher-end products so I knew it was going to be substantial but it really does add up..

Looking forward to some January inventory posts everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know it's intimidating and horrifying and downright shameful at times but the amount totals will hopefully keep me more in check for the next half of the year. I'm almost at VIB Rouge with Sephora and I've probably spent a small fortune at MAC too. It's not for everyone, but it can be a worthwhile exercise with the right mindset.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 29, 2014)

I took inventory &amp; wrote it all down on paper. I don't have time to list it all now but I tallied it all up and the total cost of my stash is $712!

Holy cow that's a lot! Granted most of what I bought is avon &amp; drugstore. My urban decay naked palettes &amp; eye primer, hoola bronzer &amp; Lancôme stuff plus other high end m/u were all Christmas gifts. That's really the only time I get the expensive stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the cost still gets included in the total since it's the value of my whole stash.

I know it may not seem like alot to some of you but for me it is.  This is from a girl who's entire makeup collection probably amounted to $30 for most of her life.


----------



## deenah (Jul 31, 2014)

After I come back from my vacay I'll write down an inventory as well. I won't add up the numbers, but seeing how much of everything I own will help me keep track of my "wants it"!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 31, 2014)

Today I purged 7 blushes and 3 eyeshadows ($193 of product - hadn't hit pan on a single item!) from my stash.. My powder blush total is now down to 6 from 13 and eyeshadows went from 31 to 28.. I know I'll be purchasing a few things for the fall and I just got fed up with myself today.. I was trying to use up a blush but I checked the date it was manufactured and it was 8 years ago (bought it probably 2-3 years ago)!! No wonder it was powdery and had no pigmentation left. Time to start buying way less and using what I have..


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 11, 2014)

Got rid of another 3 powder blushes (and purchased 1 this month) and a finishing powder that I use as a blush so I'm down to 4 powder blushes, 4 cream blushes and 2 finishing powder type blushes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 2 LE ones from MAC that I plan to purchase in the next couple months so I'll be downsizing again when I bring those in.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 12, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Today I purged 7 blushes and 3 eyeshadows ($193 of product - hadn't hit pan on a single item!) from my stash.. My powder blush total is now down to 6 from 13 and eyeshadows went from 31 to 28.. I know I'll be purchasing a few things for the fall and I just got fed up with myself today.. I was trying to use up a blush but I checked the date it was manufactured and it was 8 years ago (bought it probably 2-3 years ago)!! No wonder it was powdery and had no pigmentation left. Time to start buying way less and using what I have..





recklesslysober said:


> Got rid of another 3 powder blushes (and purchased 1 this month) and a finishing powder that I use as a blush so I'm down to 4 powder blushes, 4 cream blushes and 2 finishing powder type blushes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 2 LE ones from MAC that I plan to purchase in the next couple months so I'll be downsizing again when I bring those in.


Good job, guys!!

I am torn in that place where I don't know whether I should purge or not...Part of me feels like my items don't get much love, but part of me really hates the idea of throwing things out unused, especially when none of my blushes look bad on me lol. But hitting pan on a blush takes...so...long...I use a very light hand with blushes, which only means it'll take longer. 

What should I do? sell them, maybe?


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 12, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Good job, guys!!
> 
> I am torn in that place where I don't know whether I should purge or not...Part of me feels like my items don't get much love, but part of me really hates the idea of throwing things out unused, especially when none of my blushes look bad on me lol. But hitting pan on a blush takes...so...long...I use a very light hand with blushes, which only means it'll take longer.
> 
> What should I do? sell them, maybe?


A single blush can take a year or more to finish.. and right now I have 10, even after getting rid of so many! I use a light hand too and I don't wear makeup every day so I know I still have overkill! One day I'd like to have my 5 absolute favorites and that's it.. Do some look better on you than others or do you have dupes? Try putting your least favorites out of sight for a couple weeks and see if you miss them. If not, sell or give away. The way I see it, if you neglect something you really love to rotate through others, it's still a waste of money.


----------



## Margiee (Aug 12, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Good job, guys!!
> 
> I am torn in that place where I don't know whether I should purge or not...Part of me feels like my items don't get much love, but part of me really hates the idea of throwing things out unused, especially when none of my blushes look bad on me lol. But hitting pan on a blush takes...so...long...I use a very light hand with blushes, which only means it'll take longer.
> 
> What should I do? sell them, maybe?


This is the hardest thing for me too. But I have found some friends who are just starting to get into make up so they really appreciate my leftovers and I'm happy something pretty has a good home. I feel like younger girls are the best group for this, if you have sisters or nieces or cousins that might be a nice Avenue. I want my makeup to make me happy and seeing somebody else get joy from it is just as good as using it myself sometimes.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 12, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Good job, guys!!
> 
> I am torn in that place where I don't know whether I should purge or not...Part of me feels like my items don't get much love, but part of me really hates the idea of throwing things out unused, especially when none of my blushes look bad on me lol. But hitting pan on a blush takes...so...long...I use a very light hand with blushes, which only means it'll take longer.
> 
> What should I do? sell them, maybe?


I'm a firm believer in purging items you don't use or anything you don't like.  If you have tons of blushes and like them all, pick your favorite of each color.  If you have 3 peach blushes pick your favorite and get rid of the other two.  You'll still have a nice selection, but not overwhelming.  Having makeup you love sitting around unused and getting old is wasting perfectly good makeup.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 12, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I'm a firm believer in purging items you don't use or anything you don't like. If you have tons of blushes and like them all, pick your favorite of each color. If you have 3 peach blushes pick your favorite and get rid of the other two. You'll still have a nice selection, but not overwhelming. Having makeup you love sitting around unused and getting old is wasting perfectly good makeup.


My philosophy exactly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 13, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I'm a firm believer in purging items you don't use or anything you don't like.  If you have tons of blushes and like them all, pick your favorite of each color.  If you have 3 peach blushes pick your favorite and get rid of the other two.  You'll still have a nice selection, but not overwhelming.  Having makeup you love sitting around unused and getting old is wasting perfectly good makeup.


but it's so hard to part withhhhhhh! :C

I guess I'll suck it up and try that.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 13, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> but it's so hard to part withhhhhhh! :C
> 
> I guess I'll suck it up and try that.


Be strong...you can do it! And you'll probably feel a sense of relief once you purge some stuff. I always do &amp; I don't miss the things I got rid of once they're gone, which just proves they were just taking up space in my makeup case.


----------



## Misame (Aug 25, 2014)

So, I haven't been here for a while, but i have been reading. I just wanted to update how much make-up i currently have. I think i've done okay, so I'll start with the amounts i posted first, and then follow with what i actually own right now

*lips:*

8 tinted lipbalms - *now down to 4*

2 lipsticks - *3, but different ones*

3 lipglosses - *0!*

1 lipstain - *2*

*nails:*

55 nailpolishes -*24, I used some up, sold some and gave some away.*

*eyeshadows:*

23 single eyeshadows - *6*

6 duo's, trio's, quattro's - *5*

12 palettes - *8 palettes*

total:  276 eyeshadows. - *now down to 125 eyeshadows*

*face:*

9 blushes - *7*

2 bronzers - *1 *

3 highlighters - *1*

eyeliner:

4 black pencil liners - *still got those, they've all gone down, but I haven't finished any of them*

6 brown and other colored pencil liners - *7 I finished some, but then I got some backups on a sale, so I am not too worried*

5 liquid liners (black) - *0*

1 gel eyeliner - *still the same one*

i also own 2 powders (I think that used to be three), but those just take a long time, I cut my browproducts from two (powder and pencil) to just a brow pencil. I also own 2 types of bb-creams, for summer and winter with a few back-ups. And i have two concealers, but I really want to bring that down now to just one concealer. I still own some cosmetic glitters, but i got rid of the lashes.

So all in all, the amount of makeup has definitely gone down. But i feel it's still too much. I recently got some money trouble due to some unexpected hospital bills, and now I am faced with the dilemma of selling some of my makeup, specifically blush and eyeshadow, to both get a little money back and to reduce the size of my makeup collection (i would love it to fit into a makeup bag). But on the other hand, I am neat with my makeup but you can tell it's been used, so I am not sure if I even can an amount of money for it that is worth the trouble of selling. I am also worried that if I do get rid of some eyeshadows, I will miss them.

basically, on a daily basis I always use the same looks and colours, i feel that is also all i should keep, save maybe one or two special occasion products. But on the other hand i sometimes really like to experiment and the more unique and colourful colors come in handy, but also HAVING all the eyeshadow and blush options makes me want to experiment, if i didn't have much, i'd just use that and i think i might not want anything else.

Should i sell some, or just keep it for now? the keeping in a box didn't really work for me because i would still get it out and play with it. (yes I am like a two-year-old)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 25, 2014)

@@Misame that is some excellent makeup reduction! I think selling makeup that is gently used can be tricky and isn't allowed on most sites like ebay (I think.)  I suggest going on a no-buy or low-buy to keep that money going toward your bills instead of toward more makeup.  Experimenting with or rotating your stash can be fun and a great way to experiment with what you already have!


----------



## kira685 (Aug 25, 2014)

@@Misame I agree with Kaitlin that you should just stick to a no buy as far as makeup goes and redirect that money to where you need it right now. It seems like you've made a lot of progress in getting through your stash, so it's totally reasonable that you can get down to being able to fit it all in one makeup bag eventually, but I doubt you'd get a worthwhile amount for selling it. I also think keeping some in a box is a good idea, when you feel an itch for a new product, you can go "shopping" in that box for something new to use without spending any additional money.


----------



## Misame (Aug 25, 2014)

i have been on a low-buy for a really long time now, that's part the reason why i have been able to downsize . I only purchase what i run out of or use all the time, like mascara, concealer and bb cream, the only other things I bought are the lipsticks. I have put everything I am not sure about in a box again, including a few items i think i might be able to get some decent money off. just to see how i fare with the much smaller collection.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 26, 2014)

I recently reorganized my makeup and sold a bunch of stuff, so here's my updated inventory of some categories:

pressed eyeshadow: 73 (I have a lot of loose eyeshadows, especially sample bags, and I didn't want to count them all)

eyeliner: 35

blush: 20

bronzer: 3

highlighter: 3

setting powder: 3

lip gloss: 22

lipstick: 25

nail polish: 95

I've cut way down on my nail polish stash, but I still have about 30 that I've set aside that I want to get rid of. I've also cut down on my lip gloss by a lot, but I'd like to get it to under 10, because realistically, just about all of them look the same on my lips.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 27, 2014)

kyxli said:


> I've also cut down on my lip gloss by a lot, but I'd like to get it to under 10, because realistically, just about all of them look the same on my lips.


Good point! I wonder how many of my make-up items look almost identical when on?

I'm going to do a makeup, beauty, and skincare inventory this weekend. I'm saying it here so I can be more accountable, hopefully, and actually do it! I keep telling myself I will, but I really, really want to do it now.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 27, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Good point! I wonder how many of my make-up items look almost identical when on?
> 
> I'm going to do a makeup, beauty, and skincare inventory this weekend. I'm saying it here so I can be more accountable, hopefully, and actually do it! I keep telling myself I will, but I really, really want to do it now.


I happen to have pretty pigmented lips, so any sheer lip glosses basically don't add any color for me, whereas they might show up as tints on other people.

I've also found that I can't tell the difference between a lot of my blushes when they're on my face.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 2, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I'm going to do a makeup, beauty, and skincare inventory this weekend. I'm saying it here so I can be more accountable, hopefully, and actually do it!


Oh how I let myself down! I didn't do this at all. Maybe tonight? But I need to do my homework tonight.... eugh! I'll never find the time! This is why I'm perpetually trying to buy random stuff... I don't know what I have!



kyxli said:


> I happen to have pretty pigmented lips, so any sheer lip glosses basically don't add any color for me, whereas they might show up as tints on other people.
> 
> I've also found that I can't tell the difference between a lot of my blushes when they're on my face.


I wonder ... I don't wear blush enough to see if they look different or not on me... I'lll start trying and if they do, I will definitely stop buying. Although I really want Tarte Exposed, Dazzled, Natural Beauty, and I want a purple blush!


----------



## page5 (Sep 17, 2014)

page5 said:


> I did a cursory count. Makeup items: 188, Skincare: 26, Nail polish: 28; palettes: 5
> 
> Not too bad, but I've been low buying the majority of the year. I have 28 eyeliners!! This is one area I need to start wearing each one for a week and decide if I like it enough to keep it. The other glaring excess is lip products: 33!! About 40% of the above items are deluxe samples from subs. I also have two glossyboxes of items I haven't decided if I'm going to keep or add to my trade list. Probably another 2 dozen items. Ah well, nothing like facing reality. I have greatly reduced my body lotions, shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, etc  so success on that front.
> 
> The amusing part is that I am seriously considering a UD purchase for black Friday of the travel size liners and lipstick sets! The two areas I already have an excess of items! Decisions,decisions. What can I say, eyeliner and lipstick are my weakness



I decided to re-check my progress and am pretty happy I have reduced my stash. I did buy those travel size liners but used up and tossed a few so I am still down overall in liners. I have more I need to toss/give away/use up but all numbers have decreased a little. 

makeup items are down to 149, skincare 23, nail polish 26, palettes 4

eyeliners 23, lippies 29

I've focused more on using up and giving away items than tossing so I'm planning to pull out everything this weekend (hubby is out of town) and re-organize and toss what I'm simply not using. I'm going to sanitize while I'm at it and clean my brushes. I'm feeling so ambitious - hope I still feel this way on Saturday!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 19, 2014)

page5 said:


> I decided to re-check my progress and am pretty happy I have reduced my stash. I did buy those travel size liners but used up and tossed a few so I am still down overall in liners. I have more I need to toss/give away/use up but all numbers have decreased a little.
> 
> makeup items are down to 149, skincare 23, nail polish 26, palettes 4
> 
> ...


Awesome! Good idea! I want to do this too- also sanitize and clean my brushes, I've been bad about my brushes lately!

I also really want to go to Sephora- not to shop, just to play- so I can really whittle my wishlist down to just those things I think will work for me. For instance, I need to swatch a few things, and get a sample made of the Lavanila sunscreen.

I WILL do this this weekend. Maybe even today!


----------



## mauu (Sep 21, 2014)

Alright, here goes!

Blushes: 5

Highlighters: 6 + 1 sample

Bronzers: 3

Foundations: 6 (1 powder foundation, 4 mineral foundations, 1 regular foundation)

Concealers: 4 (incl. 1 mineral concealer)

Pressed powders: 3

Single eyeshadows: 45 (incl. 2 mineral eyeshadow samples, haven't bothered to count the rest of the sample stash)

Cream eyeshadows: 5 

Palettes: 8 (total of 40 eyeshadows and 2 liners)

Eyeliners: 23 (incl. 5 gel liners)

Lipliners: 8

Lipsticks: 22

Lipglosses: 12

Lip balms: 12

1 of each: foundation primer, eyeshadow primer, lip primer, setting spray, brow gel, loose powder, loose glitter.

Wow, 85 eyeshadows... I hadn't realized I had so many. This is why taking inventory is such a good idea!

Categories I would like to cut back on before the end of the year:

Lipsticks

Eyeshadows

Eyeliners

Foundations

Lip balms


----------



## lovinglipgloss (Sep 25, 2014)

I feel disgusted with myself.  I have:

10 foundations (including a NARS sample)

eyeshadows in palettes: 163 (including new Sephora Blockbuster palette)

single eyeshadows: 10

eyeliner pens: 2 (which I never use)

blush: 6 or 7 (which have never been used)

lip crayons: 4

lipsticks: 17

lip balms: 12

lipglosses: 71 (ugh!!! how did this happen??)

Gotta purge some stuff!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 25, 2014)

lovinglipgloss said:


> I feel disgusted with myself.  I have:
> 
> 10 foundations (including a NARS sample)
> 
> ...


Aw don't feel disgusted with yourself!  Being into makeup/cosmetics, even if it's collecting and not using, is a perfectly normal hobby.  Lipglosses are SO EASY to pick up (at least for me,) since they are relatively inexpensive, easy to find, and available in so many different formulas.  But if you feel like a purge is necessary, go for it! I would caution you that lip products can "turn" more quickly than powder products, and it might be useful to use checkcosmetic.net or something if you're unsure of how old a product is.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, I FINALLY took inventory of my makeup. I think I was putting it off because I thought it would be harder than it was. I do need to organize it, go through it and get rid of things I don't like/won't use/are too old. I was also giving myself too much to do- I will do an inventory of my skincare, bodycare, and haircare later. This time just makeup (including samples).

Ok, so here's how it looks as of October 1, 2014:

*Face *

Primer- 5

Foundation-7

Concealer-3

Setting Powder- 3

Blush- 7

Bronzer- 2

Highlight-3

*Eyes*

Brows-3

Mascara-8

Eyeshadow palettes-2

Eyeshadow singles (not including palette colors)-30

Eyeshadow primer- 3

Eyeliner- 8

*Lips*

Lip liner- 5

Lipstick-8

Lip treatment-3

Lip gloss-7

Lip stain-7

Lip crayons-5

Lip balms (tinted)- 6

*Brushes*

At the moment, too numerous to count, though I still want to buy more.

*And yet despite all that, I still want to buy:*

An eyebrow brush, a blush brush, and the mini beauty blenders.

More blush.

More foundation.

More concealer.

More brow products.

More highlighter.

More bronzer/contour.

More powder- finishing instead of setting.

More lipstick, lip crayons, and lip treatment.

More eyeshadow.


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 1, 2014)

I desperately need to cut down my collection and purge a bunch, but honestly, I don't know if I'm ready to do that yet. I've still got some nasty spending habits that I think I need to take care of first, because otherwise I'm just going to end up tossing or giving away a bunch of stuff, only to fill that empty space with new junk. 

Until I'm at a point where my spending has gotten under control, I'm not going to touch my collection. Once I'm at a point where the beauty purchases and the amount I'm spending have dropped exponentially, _then _I'll purge my collection.


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay... deep breath... I did it! I decluttered a huge chunk of my stash and I got rid of some items that smelled/looked like they had gone bad and the stuff I don't want that's still good will be going to the nearby women's shelter. What they won't take will be sent off to friends and family. 

Even though I organized it all, once I got to my lip products I need to sit down and collect myself because I was so embarrassed I thought I was going to faint! I'll post the rest of my products in chunks, but I figured it'd be good to just focus only on lip products today. I do have a ton of lip products that are little tiny minis or deluxe samples - a good chunk of these numbers are travel/sample/deluxe sizes that were free with purchases or came in a set. But even with that in mind, this is still just an absurd amount and is more than any one person can ever use. So, here it is - my lip product collection:


lip liners - 1
lip balms - 34
lip glosses - 73
lipsticks - 134
134 lipsticks. That's completely ridiculous! Nobody needs that much lipstick! It's pretty clear that's one area I do not need to indulge in for a very long time. I'll be back later tonight with an updated list that's hopefully much, much smaller - it's time for me to go through and have a swatch and test fest so I can ensure that the items I'm keeping are the ones I really love.


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 5, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> Okay... deep breath... I did it! I decluttered a huge chunk of my stash and I got rid of some items that smelled/looked like they had gone bad and the stuff I don't want that's still good will be going to the nearby women's shelter. What they won't take will be sent off to friends and family.
> 
> Even though I organized it all, once I got to my lip products I need to sit down and collect myself because I was so embarrassed I thought I was going to faint! I'll post the rest of my products in chunks, but I figured it'd be good to just focus only on lip products today. I do have a ton of lip products that are little tiny minis or deluxe samples - a good chunk of these numbers are travel/sample/deluxe sizes that were free with purchases or came in a set. But even with that in mind, this is still just an absurd amount and is more than any one person can ever use. So, here it is - my lip product collection:
> 
> ...


I cut these numbers down even further! I swatched everything and I got rid of the few rank items that slipped by me in the first round, the colors that did nothing to flatter me in the slightest, and colors that were nearly identical - if I had several that were the same, I kept my favoritee. These numbers are still pretty big, but hopefully they'll get smaller and smaller and will turn into something much more manageable in the coming months.


lip liners - 1 (I kept it since I just have the one, hah)
lip balms - 27
lip glosses - 50
lipsticks - 100


----------



## mauu (Oct 6, 2014)

@@miss lawson you did great! You basically reduced your lipstick and lipgloss stash by 25-30 %. That's amazing.


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 6, 2014)

mau said:


> @@miss lawson you did great! You basically reduced your lipstick and lipgloss stash by 25-30 %. That's amazing.


I'm actually shocked I was able to clear out so much stuff! In the past, I was really bad about holding onto something because I _might _want it in the future, but this time when I came across an item that I was waffling on, I just told myself, "STOP, LAWSON. Get a grip" and chucked it into the bag of stuff to go. I have two enormous boxes to send to a friend who's had a really rough, stressful year for all kinds of reasons, so I'm glad they're going to someone who needs them much more than I do.


----------



## SassyPeach (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a newbie to this forum and I thought starting out with this post would be the best fit for me.  The last few years I have accumulated a lot of products and it's really getting out of control.  Ok, here it goes...

[SIZE=10.5pt]Face Primers: 2 Full Size &amp; 7 Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Foundations: 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Power Foundations: 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]BB Creams: 8 Full Size &amp; 1 Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Setting Powders: 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Concealers: 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Concealers (used to highlight under eye area): 7[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brow Pencils: 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brow Powder: 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Setting Sprays: 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Primers: 4 - All Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cream Eye Shadows/Bases: 15[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cream Eye Shadows (in stick form): 7[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Single Eye Shadows: 18[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Shadow Duos: 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Shadow Trios: 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Shadow Quads: 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Small Palettes (5-9 pans): 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Large Palettes (10 or more): 12[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Pencil Eyeliners: 31 (many are Mini)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Liquid Eyeliners: 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Gel Eyeliners: 2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Mascaras (Open): 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Mascaras (Un-Opened): 23 Full Size &amp; 21 Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Powder Blushes: 47 Full Size &amp; 3 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cream/Liquid/Gel Blushes: 9[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Bronzers: 6 Full Size &amp; 2 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Highlighters: 4 Full Size &amp; 5 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Lipsticks: 23 Full Size &amp; 5 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Lip Glosses: 30 Full Size &amp; 4 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Jumbo Lip Pencils: 6 Full Size &amp; 5 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

HOLY SMOKES... Counting everything was a HUGE eye opener!  And to think I haven't even counted Lip Balms, Creams/Lotions, Nail Polish, Perfume and Skin Care!  :blink:


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 28, 2014)

Over the past few months I have traded and donated a bunch of stuff! I feel like my stash is fairly reasonable now. 

*Makeup*

Concealer 1
Eye Palettes 5 (43 shadows)
Eyebrow Product 1
Eye Liners 5
Lip Primer 1
Lip Gloss 1
Lip Liners 5
Lipsticks (full) 7
Lipsticks (mini) 8
Mascaras 4
Tinted Moisturizer 1
Eye Singles 4
Powder 1
Eye Primer 1

Total 45

*Nail Polish*

Full 39
Mini 5

Total 44

There are still a few things I would like, but I have a way better idea of what I actually use after going through everything.


----------



## annatomical (Nov 15, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Over the past few months I have traded and donated a bunch of stuff! I feel like my stash is fairly reasonable now.
> 
> *Makeup*
> 
> ...


It impresses me that you only have one lip gloss - I have dozens... Though I can't help but wonder, what colour IS your lonely lip gloss?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 15, 2014)

annatomical said:


> It impresses me that you only have one lip gloss - I have dozens... Though I can't help but wonder, what colour IS your lonely lip gloss?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's a plummy purple color. It was a GWP and it's lovely which is why I keep it, but lip glosses just do not last on my lips, so I tend to give them to my sister.


----------



## annatomical (Nov 15, 2014)

*Here is what I wish my stash consisted of*:

Regularly used items


1 or 2 larger eye shadow palettes
2 to 3 smaller eye shadow palettes
8 to 12 single eye shadows (loose or pressed)
8 to 12 blushes including pressed powder, loose powder, creme/liquid
1 to 2 liquid luminizer
2 to 3 powder luminizers (loose or pressed)
1 liquid bronzer
2 powdered bronzers (loose or pressed)
2 foundation (one for winter, one for summer)
2 bb/cc cream
1 translucent finishing powder
2 mineral makeup foundation (one for winter, one for summer)
2 concealers
1 liquid foundation
1 brow pencil
1 brow powder
up to 30 (includes: lipstick, lip pencil, lip gloss, lip stain, lip balm, etc...)
4 eyeliner pencils
3 to 4 gel eyeliner
1 hair mask
1 eyelid primer
1 primer for face
1 exfoliant for face
1 exfoliant for body
2 moisturizers (one for winter and one for summer)
up to 30 nail products including nail treatments
1 eye cream
1 full-size moisturizer
2 face wash (one for winter and one for summer)
Stash of back ups/spares


1 or 2 spare tubes of mascara
1 or 2 spare liquid eyeliner
1 body wash
1 shampoo
1 conditioner
1 face wash
1 or 2 deodorant/anti-perspirant
1 or 2 tooth brushes
1 or 2 tubes of toothpaste
1 or 2 bars of soap
1 or 2 body lotion/body butter
1 concealer
1 brow pencil
Criteria for replacement - hit pan or package is one third full (or less).  Exception:  the occasional splurge before a special occasion such as a wedding is ok - once or twice per year, max.  I realize that my reduced stash is still a decent size - that said I like to have access to a variety of different items.

*Currently, my stash consists of the following*:


16 sample sized tubes of mascara, unopened 
2 mascara primer samples (6+ months of use, no new purchases mascara primer)
5 full-sized tubes of mascara (2+ years of regular use,  no new purchases - all mascara)
5 full-sized bottles of perfume (2+ years of use, no new purchases - all perfume)
6 bars of soap
3 full-sized body wash 
4 body butter/ body lotion

3 full-sized hand cream (six months of use, no new purchases)
25 full-sized pressed powder blush (2+ years of regular use,  no new purchases - all blush) 
3 creme blush
2 loose powder blush
1 blush palette
several blush samples from gifts with purchases (donate pristine/unused)
6 full-sized bronzer (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - bronzer)
8 luminizer/highlighter - includes:  loose powder, creme, liquid (6+ months of use, no new purchases - highlighter/luminizer)
2 finishing full-sized loose finishing powder (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - finishing powder)
20+ single eye shadows (no new eye shadow for the foreseeable future - unless it is in a beauty sub)
2 large eye shadow palettes
2 smaller eye shadow palettes
many eye shadow samples from gifts with purchases (donate pristine/unused)
2 brow pencils (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - brow products)
4 brow powders
8 concealer (2+ years of use, no new purchases - concealer)
1 liquid foundation
3 mineral makeup powder (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - mineral foundation)
2 bb cream (6+ months of use, no new purchases - bb cream)
2 cc cream (6+ months of use, no new purchases - cc cream)
100+ lip products of all descriptions ( no new lip products for the foreseeable future - unless it is in a beauty sub)
80+ tubes of nail polish (no new nail polish for the foreseeable future - unless it is in a beauty sub)
6 tubes of liquid eyeliner (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - liquid eye liner)
8 eyeliner pencils (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - eye pencils)
4 eye cream samples (6+ months of use, no new purchases - eye cream)
8 moisturizer samples (6+ months of use, no new purchases - moisturizer)
1 full-size moisturizer
1 pigment
3 full-size makeup remover (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - makeup remover)
several samples of makeup remover
4 eyelid primer (1-2 years of use, no new purchases - eyelid primer)
3 gel eyeliner 
My collection is superfluous - parenthesis contain guidelines for self to bring stash down to reasonable level.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 24, 2014)

I am just coming here to say I need to updated my inventory since the VIB sale. I've aquired quite a few things- foundation, concealer, highligher, eyeshadow, eyebrow stuff, a few tools/brushes.... but I'll get around to that at the end of the year when I'm on my no-buy.



miss lawson said:


> I cut these numbers down even further! I swatched everything and I got rid of the few rank items that slipped by me in the first round, the colors that did nothing to flatter me in the slightest, and colors that were nearly identical - if I had several that were the same, I kept my favoritee. These numbers are still pretty big, but hopefully they'll get smaller and smaller and will turn into something much more manageable in the coming months.
> 
> 
> lip liners - 1 (I kept it since I just have the one, hah)
> ...


UHHH MY LAWD this is awesome! You did so well!


----------



## Huds (Nov 27, 2014)

I counted all of my makeup items today and here is the result. Over the last year my collection has grown with about 30 products, so that will be the number I will try to finish in 2015  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Foundation primer: 4

Foundation: 4

Concealer: 4

Powder: 3

Setting spray: 1

Bronzer: 4

Blush: 19 powder, 2 cream, 5 liquid

Highlighter: 4

Total face: 50

Eye primer: 5

Large eyeshadow palettes: 4

Small eyeshadow palettes: 8

Single/duo eyeshadows: 16

Total number of eyeshadow pans: 98 (and I have only hit pan on 3...)

Cream eyeshadows: 10

Pencil eyeliner: 13

Liquid eyeliner: 4

Cream eyeliner: 2

Mascara: 6

Eyebrow products: 3

Total eyes: 71

Lipstick: 11

Lipgloss: 7

Tinted lipbalm: 13

Other: 3

Total lips: 34

Total: 155 items.

I won't use up all this makeup in a lifetime. Ihave gone crazy on blushes but other than that I am happy with the amount om face makeup I own. Lips aren't that bad either, but given I almost always reach for tinted lip balms, I don't need any more lipsticks. I always wear nude or MLBB shades on my lips so many of my lip products look kind of the same on me. The real worry is all the eye makeup I have. 10 cream eyeshadows and I don't even wear them all that often, 98 pans of powder eyeshadow, how many eyelids do I think I have? I couldn't be more ready for a 2015 low buy and project pan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 27, 2014)

I just did an inventory of EVERYTHING I use for grooming (makeup, haircare and skincare)... I made a spreadsheet (you can see it here), but the total number is 550.

I am going to go hide under a rock now. 

Let's just say my year long project pan/project finish it is now more justified than ever.


----------



## Margiee (Dec 9, 2014)

This is a pledge to post an updated inventory by Wednesday next week.  Please pester me if this is not done.   I think I need to take some responsibility for the piles of things that I am accumulating.


----------



## Margiee (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok I did it kind of.  I haven't done my skincare/haircare again and probably should because those boxes are looking pretty full but I also tend to use that stuff consistently.  

My numbers did not increase a huge amount since July which is great news! And I feel like a lot of the products I've acquired lately I have been really enjoying and using.  Now to just keep plugging away and using things up slowly but surely.  

I feel like after seeing these numbers the 100 day no-buy challenge is completely doable and I am very motivated to take part.  

Mascara  9

Eye shadow 89

Eye liner 11

Brows  3

Lip Liner 3

Highlighter 8

Bronzer 4

Lip Product 41

Eye Primer 4

Concealer 1

Liquid foundation/BB cream 5

Powder Foundation 5

Blush 12

Primer 10

Finishing Powder 2

Total 207

I think that maybe when I start my no- buy I will count everything up at the beginning to see how much I can get rid of over the 100 days.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

Guys, I did a major clean-out of my makeup so before January 1st rolls around, I am going to inventory my makeup and post it here!

I also want to inventory my skincare, haircare, perfumes, etc. but I won't worry about that until later in the year during my no-buy to help me have something to do and also to remind myself I don't need anything!


----------



## recklesslysober (Dec 22, 2014)

I just did a big clean out again too and got rid of about 20 items. However, some of them were replaced by newer things I bought within the last month or so and my numbers are probably around the same. I saw someone on YouTube trying to get to 25 items while here I am thinking 75 would be ideal.. lol. Put things in perspective. But I have to keep in mind that everyone is different.


----------



## SassyPeach (Dec 22, 2014)

Since my last post here many items have been tossed and also purchased. I'm going to do a final clean out before the end of the year and then post an updated inventory before January 1st.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ok, so here's how it looks as of October 1, 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To update after I (1) acquired more products and (2 ) cleaned up my stash, here is my December, 29th, 2014 inventory (see below). This includes deluxe sized samples and some foils as well.

*Face *

Primer- 8

Foundation-16

Concealer-5

Setting/Finishing Powder- 7

Blush- 8

Bronzer- 2

Highlight-6

*Eyes*

Brows-3

Mascara-12

Eyeshadow palettes-3

Eyeshadow shades (including palette colors)-82

Eyeshadow primer- 4

Eyeliner- 10

*Lips*

Lip liner- 3

Lipstick-10

Lip treatment-4

Lip gloss-5

Lip stain-1

Lip crayons-3

Lip balms (tinted)- 3

Some of what is listed here I still want to quell down. For instance, I'm about to get rid of 3 of the primers, all DS which I don't use. Also, lots of the mascaras are samples I haven't opened yet and don't really want to try, so I'll probably sell/trade/give those away. Some of the highlighters are just deluxe sizes that I haven't used/don't want to continue using, and I don't plan on acquiring any more eyeshadow for at least a year.

So, I think if I go through my stash again and quell it down by 10% overall, and don't acquire much more this year besides replacements, then I'll be happy.

I do want to get a few more makeup brushes and lipsticks, but other than that I'm good on my other products.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, in the interest of motivation and public shaming, I'm going to post my inventory before I go into 2015 and a 100 day of no-buy (and hopefully a relatively low-buy year!). I'm going to focus on makeup, though my body care and candle collections are similarly ridiculous! 

FYI minis/deluxe sizes are included in these counts, since finishing a deluxe size blush (for example) is almost as hard! Granted there are a decent number of these that are deluxe sized, because I like buying minis sets. I didn't count foils though because I don't have many for makeup (skincare is another story!) and obviously they are easy to get through.

Lipsticks: 20

Liquid lipsticks: 6

Lip glosses: 16

Lip crayons: 11

Tinted lip balms: 66

Colorless lip balms: 10

Lip liners: 2

*Total lip products: * *78*

Pressed eyeshadows (counting each shade in a palette separately): 115

Cream shadows: 6

*Total eyeshadows: 121*

Eyeliner: 21

Mascara/lash primers: 11

Eye primer: 4 

Brow products: 5

*Total non-eyeshadow eye products: 41*

Face primers: 3

BB creams: 8

Liquid foundations: 2

Powder foundation: 1

Concealers: 4

Setting powder: 3

*Total face base products: 21*

Blushes (once again counting each shade in a palette separately): 13

Bronzers: 3

Highlighters: 5

*Total color face products: 21*

*ETA Total number of makeup items: 282*

*Total color nail polish: 40 *(...and more on the way, sigh). 

Well, if that isn't a wakeup call, I don't know what is. I'm not planning on tossing things though, for the most part. I did a makeup purge mid-2014 that got rid of older stuff or stuff I really didn't want. This is stuff in theory I said I want to keep but clearly I am not using it all. So I'll be project panning in 2015 and hopefully not adding much!


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am doing the 100 day no-buy challenge and took inventory to keep me honest. I am also trying to pan a palette and use up as many products as possible this year.

MAKEUP

6 full size lip glosses, 4 minis

1 lip scrub

3 no color lip balm/chapsticks

1 tinted lip balm

10 full size eyeliner pencils, 10 mini - only 3 are black

26 eye shadows in palettes, 4 singles

1 full size mascara, 6 minis

2 brow products

1 full size eye primer, 1 mini

3 mini face primers

1 full size blush, 3 minis

2 mini highlighters

3 full size concealers

1 full size bare minerals foundation

1 full size bb cream

1 full size finishing powder, 1 mini

SKINCARE

1 1/2 bottles of face wash

1/2 pack of makeup wipes

4 full size face creams, 3 minis

3 one or two use face peels/masks

2 HUGE body washes, 1 full size, 2 minis

2 full size body sprays, 2 minis - no perfume - I use these instead.

3 half used full size hand creams

Enough body lotion to last years

HAIRCARE

1 1/2 HUGE shampoo/conditioner bottles

2 mini dry shampoos

1 full size hair oil, 3 minis

2 mini hair sprays

While I was calculating, I gave 6 products to my daughter that I knew I would never use. They had just been hanging around.

The one that I find absolutely ridiculous is the number of eyeliners I have. Who needs 20? I have an unhealthy addiction to the UD 24/7 liners.


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 1, 2015)

One of my goals for the first 10 days of the 100 day no-buy was to inventory what I had. I counted all samples/foils/minis/full sizes as 1, and included things that were already purchased but haven't arrived yet.

Here it is:
*Lipsticks: 37 *(15 of which were in my purse!)

Lipsticks 8

Liquid lipsticks 3

Lip glosses 4

Lip crayons 3

Tinted lip balms 5

Colorless lip balms 7

Lip liners 1

Lip stains 6

*Eye makeup: 105*

eyeliner 15

mascara 3

eye primer 2

brow products 1

pressed eyeshadows 35

(palettes 6) 

cream shadows 4

loose shadow 45

*Face makeup: 40*

face primer 2

BB/tinted moisturizer 7

powder foundation 2

concealer 3

finishing powder 3

cream blushes 4

powder blushes 6

bronzers 2

highlighters 8

cheek stains 3

*Skincare: 24*

lotion 11

face moisturizer 2

face wash 8

serum 1

eye cream 2

*Hair care: 20*

shampoo 3  

conditioner 2

hair masks 1

body wash 4

hair oil 3

leave in conditioner 3

dry shampoo 1

hair spray 3

*Nail polish: 71*

*Makeup remover: 3*

*Perfume: 31*

perfume samples 24

perfume rollerballs 7

Wow, that was a reality check! For the 100 day no-buy, I want a decrease in every category! I'm allowed to get rid (give away/trash) of items that just don't work for me and still count that as a win. I want a collection with just things I love and use

ETA: Ugh, formatting lists is hard!


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, I finally did my inventory, and it is even worse than I thought. I was expecting the lip product number to be fairly high because it is my favorite category. I also expected the eyeshadow number to be pretty high......but when I tallied up the total :wacko2: :blush: The majority of them are in palettes. Let's just say I won't be buying anymore palettes any time soon. These are all full size or deluxe size products. I didn't go into my foil packet hoard. I'm not worrying about skin care, hair products, etc. I actually am ok with the amount I have and am not worried about it.

*Face Products:*

Primer: 7 (I only bought 1, rest are deluxe samples that I keep getting somehow)

BB cream, tinted moisturizer, etc.: 2

Foundation: 2

Concealer: 3

Powders: 6 (didn't buy any and yet I somehow accumulated 6. Need to start wearing powder!! from subs, GWP, etc.)

Setting spray: 3

Powder blush: 27

Cream/liquid blush: 7

Bronzer: 5

Highlighter: 3

Illuminator: 1

*Eye Products:*

Brow stuff: 1 (just have a pencil)

Cream shadow: 7

Pressed shadow (including palettes): 249 :blush2:

Loose shadow: 11

Pencil eyeliner: 40 (this was also shocking. how did I get this many!?!)

Gel liner: 6

Liquid liner: 1 (and I'm going to see if my friend wants this because I fail at liquid liner)

Eye primer: 1

Mascara: 19 (I also did not go and buy any of these. all are from subs, GWP, etc. :blink2: )

*Lip Products:*

Lip crayon: 25

Lip gloss: 46

Lip liner: 7

Lipstick: 66

Lip tint/tinted balm: 10

Liquid lipstick: 13

clear balm: 9

*Nails:*

Base coat: 1

Top coat: 2

Treatment: 3

Nail polish: 131

So yeah.....good thing I'm in on the 100-day no buy because I obviously need absolutely nothing. I realized one of the big reasons I accumulated so much was I've been subbed to the Starlooks box which is pretty much all makeup products. I've been on the fence about whether or not I should cancel, and this is definitely another reason to consider. I really enjoy getting it but I don't need any more stuff.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jan 4, 2015)

SassyPeach said:


> Face Primers: 2 Full Size &amp; 7 Deluxe Size
> 
> Foundations: 5
> 
> ...


Above is my last inventory and below is my updated one. I'm going to post an updated inventory every 3 months to see where I'm at.  

[SIZE=10.5pt]Face Primers: 2 Full Size &amp; 6 Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Foundations: 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Power Foundations: 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]BB Creams: 7 Full Size &amp; 1 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Setting Powders: 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Concealers: 7[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brow Pencils: 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brow Powder: 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Brow Pomade: 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Setting Sprays: 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Primers: 1 Full Size &amp; 4 Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cream Eye Shadows/Bases: 9[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cream Eye Shadow (in stick form): 7[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Single Eye Shadows: 18[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Shadow duos: 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Shadow trios: 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Eye Shadow quads: 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Small Palettes (5-9 pans): 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Large Palettes (10 or more): 15[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Pencil Eyeliners: 7 Full Size and 25 Mini [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Liquid Eyeliners: 3 and 2 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Gel Eyeliners: 1 and 1 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Mascaras (Open): 4 and 2 Deluxe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Mascaras (Un-Opened): 16 Full Size &amp; 18 Deluxe Size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Powder Blushes: 38 Full Size &amp; 8 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cream/Liquid/Gel/Stain Blushes: 6[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Bronzers: 3 Full Size &amp; 3 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Highlighters: 4 Full Size &amp; 1 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Lipsticks: 28 Full Size &amp; 6 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Lip Glosses: 27 Full Size &amp; 10 Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Jumbo Lip Pencils: 3 Full Size &amp; 5 Mini[/SIZE]


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jan 4, 2015)

Thought since I am part of the 100 day no buy, and part of the 100 items use up in 100 days, I should officially post my inventory. I don't have many items, only 152 plus BirchBox samples since June, so comparatively my collection is small to others. My ultimate goal is to get down to just 25 items (basically one of each item, with the exception of eyeshadow and lipstick) and restock as needed. Here's my current list:

*BATH/BODY*

1 Philosophy Bubble bath/Shampoo/Shower Gel

1 bottle Thermasilk hair spray

1 bottle Awapuhi Moisture mist for hair

1 bottle Biolage Bodifying Crème gel for hair

1 bottle Frizz Free oil treatment

1 packages dental floss

2 Conditioners

2 deodorants

2 bottle face moisturizer (1 is 3/4 full)

4 bottles Shampoo

5 body sprays

6 lotions

8 shower cream/gels/body washes

1 Pro-Activ kit

1 Clean and Clear Advantage Kit

2 whitestrip boxes

3 toothpastes

3 bottles acne toner

6 bottles acne cleanser

7 bottles acne lotions/masks

*MAKEUP*

1 face primer

1 tea tree face primer

1 Nyx bb cream

1 eyeshadow palette

1 eyebrow gel

2 eyebrow liner

2 jumbo eyeshadow pencils

4 blushes

6 foundations

16 lipstick/gloss

36 eye shadows (includes singles/duos/trios/quads)

1 it Cosmetics CC cream

1 bronzer

1 lip palette

1 lip liners

4 chapsticks

5 eyeliners

*NAILS*

2 bottle Nail Polish remover

2 nail polish strengtheners - use as top/base coats

9 bottles nail polish (incl clear/white for French manicures)

2 bottles Zoya glitter nail polish (blue and pink)

Total: 152


----------



## Misame (Jan 4, 2015)

@@SassyPeach, you can really tell that you've been working through it, good job on those concealers!

@@AliciaKnits, your collection looks like a perfect collection to me, enough of everything, but i don't see any excess.

I thought it was time to update my inventory again. First number is what I had, and second number is what i have currently.

*lips:*

8 tinted lipbalms - *5*

2 lipsticks - *3*

3 lipglosses - *0!*

2 lipstain - *1*

*nails:*

55 nailpolishes -* down to 22*

*eyeshadows:*

23 single eyeshadows - *7, I saved one from the get-rid-of-pile, WnW "nutty"*

6 duo's, trio's, quattro's - *5*

12 palettes -* 7 palettes*

total:  276 eyeshadows. - *now down to 98 eyeshadows*,* so i'm finally out of the hundreds!*

*face:*

3 bb cream - *2, just one summer and winter one*

3 concealers - *2, and nearly done with one, so then it'll be just one if i can manage*

3 powders  - *1*

9 blushes - *7*

2 bronzers - *1 *

3 highlighters - *2, decided to repurchase mememe's moonbeam and I love it.*

*eye:*

4 black pencil liners - *just 1, and one in backup*

6 brown and other colored pencil liners - *5*

5 liquid liners (black) - *0*

1 gel eyeliner - *still the same one*

2 browthings -  *1 just a pencil now*

1 mascara - *1*

i also streamlined my brushes, and got rid of a few, and instead purchased a new blush brush from real techniques that I really love. Before I had everything in a huge piece of furniture. and now it all fits in an ikea godmorgon organizer in my desk drawer which is awesome! The 'vanity' now only hold some backup and bathroom items, since I don't have my own bathroom.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 8, 2015)

hsalt said:


> Okay, in the interest of motivation and public shaming, I'm going to post my inventory before I go into 2015 and a 100 day of no-buy (and hopefully a relatively low-buy year!). I'm going to focus on makeup, though my body care and candle collections are similarly ridiculous!
> 
> FYI minis/deluxe sizes are included in these counts, since finishing a deluxe size blush (for example) is almost as hard! Granted there are a decent number of these that are deluxe sized, because I like buying minis sets. I didn't count foils though because I don't have many for makeup (skincare is another story!) and obviously they are easy to get through.
> 
> ...


Oops I was just revisiting this to put it into a spreadsheet for myself to track (I have the individual items listed in a spreadsheet already, but now I'm going to create a summary tab to track over time!) and I realized I totally wrote the wrong number for tinted lip balms...I have too many, but not that many!! And I can't edit it, so here we go, for full accountability.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 8, 2015)

Dang, you might say:



Spoiler



FS = full size, DS = deluxe/mini size, SS = sample size, foils, baggies, etc

*Makeup (456)*


2 liquid-ish foundation FS x2
1 pressed powder FS
1 undereye concealer FS
1 spot concealer FS
1 BB Cream FS
1 CC cream DS
1 Eyeshadow enhancer (aka glitter glue) FS
12 Face Primer: DS x4, SS x 8
8 Highlighters: FS liquid, FS cream, FS pressed, pressed in a palette, DS liquid x2, DS pressed x2
8 Bronzer or contour: FS pressed, FS loose, pressed in a palette x2, DS pressed x2, SS cream x2
11 Mascara: FS x3, DS x7, SS
23 Blush: FS pressed x4, pressed in a palette x4, FS loose, DS liquid, DS pressed x2, DS loose x2, SS loose x10
9 Eye Primer: FS x3, DS x2, SS x4
237 Eyeshadow: FS loose x5, FS foil, FS cream, FS pressed x13, foil, pressed in palettes x122, DS loose, DS pressed x12, SS loose x72, sample card x10
47 Eyeliners: FS pencil x24, FS gel x5, FS liquid x3, DS gel, DS pencil x15
91 Lip products: FS lipstick x19, FS gloss x15, FS balm x4, FS stain/liquid x14, FS crayon x3, FS liner x5, DS lipstick x13, DS liquid x16, SS lipstick x2
2 Lip primer: FS, SS
*Nails/hands (265)*


233 Nail polishes
3 cuticle oils FS
4 nail treatments FS
4 top coats, FS
2 base coats, FS
2 cuticle treatments FS
2 quick dry drops FS
12 hand cream FS x2, DS x10
1 hand mask set
1 nail mask
1 hand scrub
*Face Care (79)*


5 SPF FS x4, SS
2 Retin cream/serum FS x2
1 Retin treatment FS
34 Non-SPF Non-retin eye/face creams/serums FS x5, DS x10, SS x19
11 masks FS x3, DS, sheet x4, SS x2, paper sheets for DIY
9 physical exfoliants FS, DS x6, konjac x2
4 chemical exfoliant FS x2, DS x2
7 cleansers FS x4, DS x2, SS
5 makeup remover/cleansing oil FS x2, DS x2, makeup wipes
1 toner FS
*Fragrances (63)*


57 Perfumes: FS x5, DS (dabber or rollerball) x12, SS (sample vials or foils) x40
6 candles
*Hair (50)*


17 shampoo: FS x3, DS, SS x13
2 dry shampoo FS, DS
4 conditioner FS, DS, SS x2
5 mask FS x3, DS, SS
8 oil/serum/treatment FS, DS, SS x6
4 detangling/conditioning spray DS x4
6 styling product DS spray x5, SS cream
4 hairspray DS x4
*Body and Foot Care (23)*


4 body wash DS x3, SS x1
4 physical exfoliant FS, scrub mitt, salux, pumice
1 butter bomb
10 body lotion FS x4, DS x6
1 foot mask x1
1 foot treatment SS x1
2 SPF FS x2



Items to be added later:

I'm waiting on a package of nail polishes and a package of lipsticks in the mail, which is seems ridiculous after looking at my inventory. I also have three monthly subscriptions (one is skippable) that are allowed during my no-buy. Plus birthday freebies. Replacements are allowed. By definition, will not change the inventory.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2015)

So I am posting here for the sake of keeping myself accountable that while I was cleaning out my closet (the hallway closet) I found a little bag of mine that I had from when I moved houses and found I had 2 full bottles of perfume in there as well as a bottle of lotion... x-x so my inventory sheet has been changed. However I was able to finish up a small handful of items, so I'm keeping the original inventory vs. the inventory now in the spreadsheet to see my progress throughout the year.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 9, 2015)

Lipsticks- 45
Lip Gloss- 18
Lip Liners- 5

Foundations- 5 (some are getting old)
Concealers- 2
Powder- 4
Highlighter-3
Blush- 31

Eyeliner- 32
Palette Shadows- 116
Single shadows- 34

Kind of simplified. Did it all in my head while at mock trial today.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 11, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Dang, you might say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things to be added, due to birchbox or finding things in bags/pockets: 1 sheet mask, 1 DS gloss, 1 DS lip stain, 1 FS lip balm, 1 DS leave-in conditioner, 1 DS body lotion, 1 DS face sunscreen, 1 nail polish.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought I'd check to see when I last posted an inventory and I was surprised it's been 6 months already!

Text in blue is the new numbers.. I'm pretty excited about them! 



> I'm new to this forum, but I did an inventory on my own at the beginning of the year, was pretty happy with my numbers, and had planned on using some of it up.. Fast forward to 6 months later and it's more than double what it was! Yikes!!! I'm hoping to use some things up in the last half of the year to get it back down towards a more manageable size..
> 
> I also included the retail price of the items so it really keeps me aware of how much money I've spent (wasted). I know I can't possibly hope to use all of it up before it expires, but I want to start focusing on using some of it.. I do love almost everything though, which is good! I did a big purge last year and since then I've been better about purchasing things that are flattering on me.
> 
> ...


 
So overall I've downsized by 95 products in the past 6 months which is over HALF of my original stash. My plan for right now is to keep everything at 100 items or less - including makeup, nail polish, and perfume. I think that should be more than enough for me!

Things I still want to work on over the next few years:

- over time, replace the following products with a more natural alternative that has better ingredients: face primer, eye primer/eyeshadow base, eye brightener, eyebrow pencil, eyebrow gel, finishing powder, bronzer, contour, highlighter

- use up/purge excess: 


blush (I think I would prefer to have something like 5 powder blushes so I need to use up 2. I would like to replace some of them with more natural alternatives but they last so long it will probably be a while before that happens.)
lip products (I think I'd like 20 total - maybe 10 lipsticks, 5 glosses, 4 tinted lip balms &amp; 1 liner. I also want to replace with more natural brands eventually, so I have about 11 lipsticks, 5 glosses, and one lipliner that I want to use up and then I can purchase 4 lipsticks, 4 glosses, and 1 lipliner. I'll probably use up products until I hit my goal and then every time I use up one item after that, I'll let myself purchase one.)
eyeshadow (I think I'd like to stick to about 25-30 products total, so maybe 20-25 eyeshadows and 5 miscellaneous products like eyeshadow base/cream eyeshadows, eyeliner, and mascara - again, I want to focus on more natural products so 14 products need to go and then I can eventually purchase up to 12-17.)
- purchase allowances: replacements as I use things up, up to 9 more perfumes (my box fits 18 so I want no more than that at any given time)

One thing I need to focus on this year is not getting caught up in the hype like I did last year.. In January-June I purchased wayyyy too many items and I really need to not do that ever again. I think it will help that I'm trying to focus on finding better brands (smaller companies, better customer service, more natural/beneficial ingredients, no animal testing, etc.) so most brands don't really fit under that criteria for me, especially the ones who tend to have all the LE releases constantly. I'm also not too much into indies yet because I tend to be picky about formulas and packaging, and I don't support any who infringe other artists' copyrights. That being said, I haven't visited the indie enablers thread and probably shouldn't! Also, natural products have a shorter shelf life so I need to keep in stock only things I'll be able to use before they expire.

Definitely made some good progress in the past 6 months, I just need to keep the momentum going!


----------



## Laura Jones (Jan 12, 2015)

While I am not doing a no or even low buy I still wanted to take inventory to help me not to spend so much money on makeup. I was actually on a no buy for 6 months last year but since the holidays, I was given new makeup and bought things that I have been waiting to have for awhile. So here is my list:

Foundations: 9

Powders: 7

Concealers: 3

Blush: 17 *(19)

Bronzer: 7 (8)

Highlighters: 6 (7)

Brow products: 11

Eyeshadow: 186 (202) These includes eye shadows from palettes.

Eyeliners: 16

Mascara: 5 (6)

Lip products: 77

Eye primers: 3

Face primers: 2

* these will be the numbers once I received items from the mail.

So I have tons of eye shadows and lip products to go through lol. Again, I am not doing a no/low buy but once I get all the makeup I order, I am going to put myself on probation for a couple of months. I want to use and experience all the new makeup I am have and getting while trying to use up all the old makeup as well. I even started a pan project to help me get started on this. It will be interesting to see the numbers at the end of the year but I do believe that eye shadows, will always be my weakness!


----------



## missionista (Jan 13, 2015)

The time has come to post inventory.  I put off doing this for a long time, but I really want to work through more of this stuff and get the numbers down.  I am proud for having already worked through a lot of soap and shampoo, but now I need to turn my attention to eye and lip products.  I feel good about the amount of perfume I have--I wear it every day and like to switch it up pretty much every day as well.  All of it gets used.

Mostly I counted samples/deluxe/full size all together, and each item counted as one thing.  But I broke it out in a couple of categories.

PERFUME:

Full size (original bottle over 25 mL):  11

Decant (original bottle 5-20 mL): 18

Sample (original bottle under 5mL): 57

LIPS:

Lipstick: 28

Lip Gloss: 11

Lip Liner: 3

Lip Balm: 3

EYES:

Eye Liner: 13

Eye Shadow: 31

Mascara: 5

Eye Primer: 3

FACE:

Foundation/BB Cream: 6

Face Primer: 1

Concealer: 1

Makeup Remover: 1

Moisturizer: 1

Cleanser: 1

HAIR:

Shampoo: 2

Styling Product: 2

MISC:

Soap/Body Wash: 6

Moisturizer: 2

Other (stuff like lip tattoos, fancy body powder, weird things): 14 plus 6 foil samples

NAILS:

Nail Polish: 50

Nail Polish Remover: 1


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 21, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Dang, you might say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All packages (except allowed subs) have arrived. 1 FS body butter, 1 FS body scrub, 5 nail polishes, 5 FS lipsticks, 1 FS cream contour, 1 SS eyeshadow


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2020)

Hurry up to look into loveawake.ru you will find a lot of interesting things


----------

